#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

## BornToSin

Here we go....
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Collection consists of 90% valid welding & allied processes standards...just download everything and open the excel file...everything is linked. Be free to post missing standards  :Smile: See More: CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

----------


## 66geepee

Here is a small contribution

----------


## BornToSin

thanx  :Smile: 
if we all collaborate, we can make great big standards database...why to not share with anyone  :Smile:  ?

----------


## BornToSin

thanx to 66geepee 3 more standards added... :
314 valid editions
17 valid standards missing

*Welding Consumables*
EN ISO 544:2011	Welding consumables - Technical delivery conditions for filler materials and fluxes - Type of product, dimensions, tolerances and markings (ISO 544:2011)
EN ISO 636:2008	Welding consumables - Rods, wires and deposits for tungsten inert gas welding of non-alloy and fine-grain steels - Classification (ISO 636:2004)
EN ISO 1071:2003	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes, wires, rods and tubular cored electrodes for fusion welding of cast iron - Classification (ISO 1071:2003)
EN ISO 2560:2009	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of non-alloy and fine grain steels - Classification (ISO 2560:2009)
EN ISO 3580:2011	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 3580:2010)
EN ISO 3581:2012	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of stainless and heat-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 3581:2003+Cor 1:2008+Amd 1:2011)
EN ISO 3690:2012	Welding and allied processes - Determination of hydrogen content in arc weld metal (ISO 3690:2012)
EN ISO 6847:2013	Welding consumables - Deposition of a weld metal pad for chemical analysis (ISO 6847:2013)
EN ISO 6848:2015	Arc welding and cutting - Nonconsumable tungsten electrodes - Classification (ISO 6848:2015)
EN ISO 8249:2000	Welding - Determination of Ferrite Number (FN) in austenitic and duplex ferritic-austenitic Cr-Ni stainless steel weld metals (ISO 8249:2000)
EN 12074:2000	Welding consumables - Quality requirements for manufacture, supply and distribution of consumables for welding and allied processes
EN ISO 12153:2012	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas shielded and non-gas shielded metal arc welding of nickel and nickel alloys - Classification (ISO 12153:2011)
EN 12536:2000	Welding consumables - Rods for gas welding of non alloy and creep-resisting steels - Classification
EN 13479:2004	Welding consumables - General product standard for filler metals and fluxes for fusion welding of metallic materials
EN ISO 14171:2010	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, tubular cored electrodes and electrode/flux combinations for submerged arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels - Classification (ISO 14171:2010)
EN ISO 14172:2015	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of nickel and nickel alloys - Classification (ISO 14172:2015)
EN ISO 14174:2012	Welding consumables - Fluxes for submerged arc welding and electroslag welding - Classification (ISO 14174:2012)
EN ISO 14175:2008	Welding consumables - Gases and gas mixtures for fusion welding and allied processes (ISO 14175:2008)
EN ISO 14341:2011	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes and weld deposits for gas shielded metal arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels - Classification (ISO 14341:2010)
EN ISO 14343:2009	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes, strip electrodes, wires and rods for arc welding of stainless and heat resisting steels - Classification (ISO 14343:2009)
EN ISO 14344:2010	Welding consumables - Procurement of filler materials and fluxes (ISO 14344:2010)
EN ISO 14372:2011	Welding consumables - Determination of moisture resistance of manual metal arc welding electrodes by measurement of diffusible hydrogen (ISO 14372:2011)
EN 14532-1:2004	Welding consumables - Test methods and quality requirements - Part 1: Primary methods and conformity assessment of consumables for steel, nickel and nickel alloys
EN 14532-2:2004	Welding consumables - Test methods and quality requirements - Part 2: Supplementary methods and conformity assessment of consumables for steel, nickel and nickel alloys
EN 14532-3:2004	Welding consumables - Test methods and quality requirements - Part 3: Conformity assessment of wire electrodes, wires and rods for welding of aluminium alloys
EN 14700:2014	Welding consumables - Welding consumables for hard-facing
EN ISO 15792-1:2008	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 1: Test methods for all-weld metal test specimens in steel, nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15792-1:2000)
EN ISO 15792-1:2008/A1:2011	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 1: Test methods for all-weld metal test specimens in steel, nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15792-1:2000/Amd 1:2011)
EN ISO 15792-2:2008	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 2: Preparation of single-run and two-run technique test specimens in steel (ISO 15792-2:2000)
EN ISO 15792-3:2011	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 3: Classification testing of positional capacity and root penetration of welding consumables in a fillet weld (ISO 15792-3:2011)
EN ISO 16834:2012	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes, wires, rods and deposits for gas shielded arc welding of high strength steels - Classification (ISO 16834:2012)
EN ISO 17632:2008	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas shielded and non-gas shielded metal arc welding of non-alloy and fine grain steels - Classification (ISO 17632:2004)
EN ISO 17633:2010	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes and rods for gas shielded and non-gas shielded metal arc welding of stainless and heat-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 17633:2010)
_EN ISO 17634:2015	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas shielded metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 17634:2015) - missing VE_
EN ISO 18273:2004	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes, wires and rods for welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys - Classification (ISO 18273:2004)
EN ISO 18274:2010	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, solid strip electrodes, solid wires and solid rods for fusion welding of nickel and nickel alloys - Classification (ISO 18274:2010)
EN ISO 18275:2012	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of high-strength steels - Classification (ISO 18275:2011)
EN ISO 18276:2006	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas-shielded and non-gas-shielded metal arc welding of high-strength steels - Classification (ISO 18276:2005)
EN ISO 21952:2012	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes, wires, rods and deposits for gas shielded arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 21952:2012)
EN 22401:1994	Covered electrodes - Determination of the efficiency, metal recovery and deposition coefficient (ISO 2401:1972)
EN ISO 24034:2010	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, solid wires and rods for fusion welding of titanium and titanium alloys - Classification (ISO/FDIS 24034:2010)
EN ISO 24373:2009	Welding consumables - Solid wires and rods for fusion welding of copper and copper alloys - Classification (ISO 24373:2008)
EN ISO 24598:2012	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, tubular cored electrodes and electrode-flux combinations for submerged arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 24598:2012)
EN ISO 26304:2011	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, tubular cored electrodes and electrode-flux combinations for submerged arc welding of high strength steels - Classification (ISO 26304:2011)

*Stud welding*
EN ISO 13918:2008	Welding - Studs and ceramic ferrules for arc stud welding (ISO 13918:2008)
EN ISO 14555:2014	Welding - Arc stud welding of metallic materials (ISO 14555:2014)
_EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014) - missing_

*Welding of reinforcing steel*
CEN/TR 15481:2006	Welding of reinforcing steel - Tack weldability - Test methods and performance requirements
EN ISO 17660-1:2006	Welding - Welding of reinforcing steel - Part 1: Load-bearing welded joints (ISO 17660-1:2006)
EN ISO 17660-2:2006	Welding - Welding of reinforcing steel - Part 2: Non load-bearing welded joints (ISO 17660-2:2006)

*Brazing*
EN 1045:1997	Brazing - Fluxes for brazing - Classification and technical delivery conditions
EN ISO 3677:1995	Filler metal for soft soldering, brazing and braze welding - Designation (ISO 3677:1992)
EN ISO 10564:1997	Soldering and brazing materials - Methods for the sampling of soft solders for analysis (ISO 10564:1993)
EN 12797:2000	Brazing - Destructive tests of brazed joints
EN 12797:2000/A1:2003	Brazing - Destructive tests of brazed joints
EN 12799:2000/A1:2003	Brazing - Non-destructive examination of brazed joints
EN 13134:2000	Brazing - Procedure approval
EN ISO 13585:2012	Brazing - Qualification test of brazers and brazing operators (ISO 13585:2012)
EN 14324:2004	Brazing - Guidance on the application of brazed joints
EN ISO 17672:2010	Brazing - Filler metals (ISO 17672:2010)
EN ISO 18279:2003	Brazing - Imperfections in brazed joints (ISO 18279:2003)

*Health & Safety*
EN ISO 10882-1:2011	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Sampling of airborne particles and gases in the operator's breathing zone - Part 1: Sampling of airborne particles (ISO 10882-1:2011)
EN ISO 10882-2:2000	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Sampling of airborne particles and gases in the operator's breathing zone - Part 2: Sampling of gases (ISO 10882-2:2000)
EN 14717:2005	Welding and allied processes - Environmental check list
EN ISO 15011-1:2009	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 1: Determination of fume emission rate during arc welding and collection of fume for analysis (ISO 15011-1:2009)
EN ISO 15011-2:2009	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 2: Determination of the emission rates of carbon monoxide (CO), carbon dioxide (CO2), nitrogen monoxide (NO) and nitrogen dioxide (NO2) during arc wel
EN ISO 15011-3:2009	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 3: Determination of ozone emission rate during arc welding (ISO 15011-3:2009)
EN ISO 15011-4:2006/A1:2008	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 4: Fume data sheets (ISO 15011-4:2006)
EN ISO 15011-5:2011	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 5: Identification of thermal-degradation products generated when welding or cutting through products composed wholly or partly of organic materials us
CEN ISO/TS 15011-6:2012	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 6: Procedure for quantitative determination of fume and gases from resistance spot welding (ISO/TS 15011-6:2012)
CEN ISO/TS 15011-6:2012/AC:2012	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 6: Procedure for quantitative determination of fume and gases from resistance spot welding - Technical Corrigendum 1 (ISO/TS 15011-6:2012/Cor 1:2012)
EN ISO 15012-1:2013	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Equipment for capture and separation of welding fume - Part 1: Requirements for testing and marking of separation efficiency (ISO 15012-1:2013)
EN ISO 15012-2:2008	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Requirements, testing and marking of equipment for air filtration - Part 2: Determination of the minimum air volume flow rate of captor hoods and nozzles (ISO 15012-2:2008)
_EN ISO 25980: 2014	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Transparent welding curtains, strips and screens for arc welding processes (ISO 25980:2014) - missing VE_

*Testing of welds*
EN 1711:2000	Non-destructive examination of welds - Eddy current examination of welds by complex plane analysis
EN 1711:2000/A1:2003	Non-destructive examination of welds - Eddy current examination of welds by complex plane analysis
EN ISO 10675-1:2013	Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 1: Steel, nickel, titanium and their alloys (ISO 10675-1:2008)
EN ISO 10675-2:2013	Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 2: Aluminium and its alloys (ISO 10675-2:2010)
EN ISO 10863:2011	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Use of time-of-flight diffraction technique (TOFD) (ISO 10863:2011)
EN ISO 11666:2010	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Acceptance levels (ISO 11666:2010)
EN ISO 13588:2012	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Use of automated phased array technology (ISO 13588:2012)
CEN/TR 15135:2005	Welding - Design and non-destructive testing of welds
EN ISO 15626:2013	Non-destructive testing of welds - Time-of-flight diffraction technique (TOFD) - Acceptance levels (ISO 15626:2011)
EN ISO 17643:2015	Non-destructive testing of welds - Eddy current examination of welds by complex plane analysis (ISO 17643:2015)
EN ISO 17635:2010	Non-destructive testing of welds - General rules for metallic materials (ISO 17635:2010)
EN ISO 17636-1:2013	Non-destructive testing of welds - Radiographic testing - Part 1: X- and gamma-ray techniques with film (ISO 17636-1:2013)
EN ISO 17636-2:2013	Non-destructive testing of welds - Radiographic testing - Part 2: X- and gamma-ray techniques with digital detectors (ISO 17636-2:2013)
EN ISO 17637:2011	Non-destructive testing of welds - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints (ISO 17637:2003)
EN ISO 17638:2009	Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing (ISO 17638:2003)
EN ISO 17640:2010	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Techniques, testing levels, and assessment (ISO 17640:2010)
EN ISO 22825:2012	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Testing of welds in austenitic steels and nickel-based alloys (ISO 22825:2012)
EN ISO 23277:2015	Non-destructive testing of welds - Penetrant testing of welds - Acceptance levels (ISO 23277:2015)
EN ISO 23278:2015	Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing of welds - Acceptance levels (ISO 23278:2015)
EN ISO 23279:2010	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Characterization of indications in welds (ISO 23279:2010)

*Gas welding & Cutting*
EN 560:2005	Gas welding equipment - Hose connections for equipment for welding, cutting and allied processes
EN 560:2005/AC:2007	Gas welding equipment - Hose connections for equipment for welding, cutting and allied processes
EN 561:2002	Gas welding equipment - Quick-action coupling with shut-off valves for welding, cutting and allied processes
EN 730-1:2002	Gas welding equipment - Safety devices - Part 1: Incorporating a flame (flashback) arrestor
EN 730-2:2002	Gas welding equipment - Safety devices - Part 2: Not incorporating a flame (flashback) arrestor
EN 1256:2006	Gas welding equipment - Specification for hose assemblies for equipment for welding, cutting and allied processes
EN 1326:1996	Gas welding equipment - Small kits for gas brazing and welding
EN 1327:1996	Gas welding equipment - Thermoplastic hoses for welding and allied processes
EN ISO 2503:2009	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators and pressure regulators with flow-metering devices for gas cylinders used in welding, cutting and allied processes up to 300 bar (30 MPa) (ISO 2503:2009)
_EN ISO 2503:2009/ A1:2015	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators and pressure regulators with flow-metering devices for gas cylinders used in welding, cutting and allied processes up to 300 bar (30 MPa) (ISO 2503:2009/Amd 1:2015) - missing_
EN ISO 3821:2010	Gas welding equipment - Rubber hoses for welding, cutting and allied processes (ISO 3821:2008)
EN ISO 5171:2010	Gas welding equipment - Pressure gauges used in welding, cutting and allied processes (ISO 5171:2009)
EN ISO 5172:2006	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding, heating and cutting - Specifications and tests (ISO 5172:2006)
EN ISO 5172:2006/A1:2012	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding, heating and cutting - Specifications and tests - Amendment 1 (ISO 5172:2006/Amd 1:2012)
_EN ISO 5172:2006/A2:2015	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding, heating and cutting - Specifications and tests (ISO 5172:2006/Amd 2:2015) - missing_
EN ISO 7287:2002	Graphical symbols for thermal cutting equipment (ISO 7287:2002)
EN ISO 7291:2010	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators for manifold systems used in welding, cutting and allied processes up to 30 MPa (300 bar) (ISO 7291:2010)
_EN ISO 7291:2010/ A1:2015	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators for manifold systems used in welding, cutting and allied processes up to 30 MPa (300 bar) (ISO 7291:2010/AMD 1:2015) - missing_
EN ISO 9012:2011	Gas welding equipment - Air-aspirated hand blowpipes - Specifications and tests (ISO 9012:2008)
EN ISO 9013:2002	Thermal cutting - Classification of thermal cuts - Geometrical product specification and quality tolerances (ISO 9013:2002)
EN ISO 9013:2002/A1:2003	Thermal cutting - Classification of thermal cuts - Geometrical product specification and quality tolerances (ISO 9013:2003)
EN ISO 9539:2010	Gas welding equipment - Materials for equipment used in gas welding, cutting and allied processes (ISO 9539:2010)
EN ISO 9539:2010/A1:2013	Gas welding equipment - Materials for equipment used in gas welding, cutting and allied processes (ISO 9539:2010/AMD 1:2013)
CEN/TR 13259:2013	Gas welding equipment - Industrial manual and machine blowpipes for flame heating, flame brazing and allied processes
EN 13622:2002	Gas welding equipment - Terminology - Terms used for gas welding equipment
EN ISO 14113:2013	Gas welding equipment - Rubber and plastics hose and hose assemblies for use with industrial gases up to 450 bar (45 MPa) (ISO 14113:2013)
_EN ISO 14114:2014	Gas welding equipment - Acetylene manifold systems for welding, cutting and allied processes - General requirements (ISO 14114:2014) - missing VE_
CEN/TR 15068:2009	Gas welding equipment - Measurement of noise emitted by blowpipe for welding, cutting, heating, brazing and soldering - Measurement method
EN ISO 15615:2013	Gas welding equipment - Acetylene manifold systems for welding, cutting and allied processes - Safety requirements in high-pressure devices (ISO 15615:2013)
EN 28206:1992	Acceptance tests for oxygen cutting machines - Reproducible accuracy - Operational characteristics (ISO 8206:1991)
EN 29090:1992	Gas tightness of equipment for gas welding and allied processes (ISO 9090:1989)

*Quality management*
EN 1011-1:2009	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 1: General guidance for arc welding
EN 1011-2:2001	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 2: Arc welding of ferritic steels
EN 1011-2:2001/A1:2003	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 2: Arc welding of ferritic steels
EN 1011-3:2000	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 3: Arc welding of stainless steels
EN 1011-3:2000/A1:2003	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 3: Arc welding of stainless steels
EN 1011-4:2000	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 4: Arc welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys
EN 1011-4:2000/A1:2003	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 4: Arc welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys
EN 1011-5:2003	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 5: Welding of clad steel
EN 1011-6:2005	Welding - Recommendation for welding of metallic materials - Part 6: Laser beam welding
EN 1011-7:2004	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 7: Electron beam welding
EN 1708-1:2010	Welding - Basic welded joint details in steel - Part 1: Pressurized components
EN 1708-2:2000	Welding - Basic weld joint details in steel - Part 2: Non internal pressurized components
EN 1708-3:2012	Welding - Basic weld joint details in steel - Part 3: Clad, buttered and lined pressurized components
EN ISO 3834-1:2005	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 1: Criteria for the selection of the appropriate level of quality requirements (ISO 3834-1:2005)
EN ISO 3834-2:2005	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 2: Comprehensive quality requirements (ISO 3834-2:2005)
EN ISO 3834-3:2005	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 3: Standard quality requirements (ISO 3834-3:2005)
EN ISO 3834-4:2005	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 4: Elementary quality requirements (ISO 3834-4:2005)
EN ISO 3834-5:2015	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 5: Documents with which it is necessary to conform to claim conformity to the quality requirements of ISO 3834-2, ISO 3834-3 or ISO 3834-4 (ISO 3834-5:2015)
CEN ISO/TR 3834-6:2007	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 6: Guidelines on implementing ISO 3834 (ISO/TR 3834-6:2007)
EN ISO 5817:2014	Welding - Fusion-welded joints in steel, nickel, titanium and their alloys (beam welding excluded) - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 5817:2014)
EN ISO 8166:2003	Resistance welding - Procedure for the evaluation of the life of spot welding electrodes using constant machine settings (ISO 8166:2003)
EN ISO 9606-1:2013	Qualification testing of welders - Fusion welding - Part 1: Steels (ISO 9606-1:2012 including Cor 1:2012)
EN ISO 9606-2:2004	Qualification test of welders - Fusion welding - Part 2: Aluminium and aluminium alloys (ISO 9606-2:2004)
EN ISO 9606-3:1999	Approval testing of welders - Fusion welding - Part 3: Copper and copper alloys (ISO 9606-3:1999)
EN ISO 9606-4:1999	Approval testing of welders - Fusion welding - Part 4: Nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 9606-4:1999)
EN ISO 9606-5:2000	Approval testing of welders - Fusion welding - Part 5: Titanium and titanium alloys, zirconium and zirconium alloys (ISO 9606-5:2000)
EN ISO 9692-1:2013	Welding and allied processes - Types of joint preparation - Part 1: Manual metal arc welding, gas-shielded metal arc welding, gas welding, TIG welding and beam welding of steels (ISO 9692-1:2013)
EN ISO 9692-2:1998	Welding and allied processes - Joint preparation - Part 2: Submerged arc welding of steels (ISO 9692-2:1998)
EN ISO 9692-2:1998/AC:1999	Welding and allied processes - Joint preparation - Part 2: Submerged arc welding of steels (ISO 9692-2:1998)
EN ISO 9692-3:2001	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 3: Metal inert gas welding and tungsten inert gas welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 9692-3:2000)
EN ISO 9692-3:2001/A1:2003	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 3: Metal inert gas welding and tungsten inert gas welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 9692-3:2000)
EN ISO 9692-4:2003	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 4: Clad steels (ISO 9692-4:2003)
EN ISO 10042:2005	Welding - Arc-welded joints in aluminium and its alloys - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 10042:2005)
EN ISO 10042:2005/AC:2006	Welding - Arc-welded joints in aluminium and its alloys - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 10042:2005)
EN ISO 12932:2013	Welding - Laser-arc hybrid welding of steels, nickel and nickel alloys - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 12932:2013)
EN ISO 13916:1996	Welding - Guidance on the measurement of preheating temperature, interpass temperature and preheat maintenance temperature (ISO 13916:1996)
EN ISO 13919-1:1996	Welding - Electrons and laser beam welded joints - Guidance on quality levels for imperfections - Part 1: Steel (ISO 13919-1:1996)
EN ISO 13919-2:2001	Welding - Electron and laser beam welded joints - Guidance on quality levels for imperfections - Part 2: Aluminium and its weldable alloys (ISO 13919-2:2001)
EN ISO 13919-2:2001/A1:2003	Welding - Electron and laser beam welded joints - Guidance on quality levels for imperfections - Part 2: Aluminium and its weldable alloys (ISO 13919-2:2001)
EN ISO 13920:1996	Welding - General tolerances for welded constructions - Dimensions for lengths and angles - Shape and position (ISO 13920:1996)
EN ISO 14327:2004	Resistance welding - Procedures for determining the weldability lobe for resistance spot, projection and seam welding (ISO 14327:2004)
EN ISO 14554-1:2013	Quality requirements for welding - Resistance welding of metallic materials - Part 1: Comprehensive quality requirements (ISO 14554-1:2013)
EN ISO 14554-2:2013	Quality requirements for welding - Resistance welding of metallic materials - Part 2: Elementary quality requirements (ISO 14554-2:2013)
EN ISO 14731:2006	Welding coordination - Tasks and responsibilities (ISO 14731:2006)
EN ISO 14732:2013	Welding personnel - Qualification testing of welding operators and weld setters for mechanized and automatic welding of metallic materials (ISO 14732:2013)
EN ISO 14744-1:2008	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 1: Principles and acceptance conditions (ISO 14744-1:2008)
EN ISO 14744-2:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 2: Measurement of accelerating voltage characteristics (ISO 14744-2:2000)
EN ISO 14744-3:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 3: Measurement of beam current characteristics (ISO 14744-3:2000)
EN ISO 14744-4:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 4: Measurement of welding speed (ISO 14744-4:2000)
EN ISO 14744-5:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 5: Measurement of run-out accuracy (ISO 14744-5:2000)
EN ISO 14744-6:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 6: Measurement of stability of spot position (ISO 14744-6:2000)
_CEN ISO/TR 14745: 2015	Welding - Post-weld heat treatment parameters for steels (ISO/TR 14745:2015) - missing VE_
EN ISO 15607:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - General rules (ISO 15607:2003)
CEN ISO/TR 15608:2013	Welding - Guidelines for a metallic materials grouping system (ISO/TR 15608:2013)
EN ISO 15609-1:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 1: Arc welding (ISO 15609-1:2004)
EN ISO 15609-2:2001	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 2: Gas welding (ISO 15609-2:2001)
EN ISO 15609-2:2001/A1:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 2: Gas welding (ISO 15609-2:2001)
EN ISO 15609-3:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedures specification - Part 3: Electron beam welding (ISO 15609-3:2004)
EN ISO 15609-4:2009	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 4: Laser beam welding (ISO 15609-4:2009)
EN ISO 15609-5:2011	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 5: Resistance welding (ISO 15609-5:2011, Corrected version 2011-12-01)
EN ISO 15609-6:2013	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 6: Laser-arc hybrid welding (ISO 15609-6:2013)
EN ISO 15610:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification based on tested welding consumables (ISO 15610:2003)
EN ISO 15611:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification based on previous welding experience (ISO 15611:2003)
EN ISO 15612:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification by adoption of a standard welding procedure (ISO 15612:2004)
EN ISO 15613:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification based on pre-production welding test (ISO 15613:2004)
EN ISO 15614-1:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 1: Arc and gas welding of steels and arc welding of nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15614-1:2004)
EN ISO 15614-1:2004/A1:2008	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 1: Arc and gas welding of steels and arc welding of nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15614-1:2004)
EN ISO 15614-1:2004/A2:2012	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 1: Arc and gas welding of steels and arc welding of nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15614-1:2004)
EN ISO 15614-2:2005	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 2: Arc welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 15614-2:2005)
EN ISO 15614-2:2005/AC:2009	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 2: Arc welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 15614-2:2005/Cor 2:2009)
EN ISO 15614-3:2008	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 3: Fusion welding of non-alloyed and low-alloyed cast irons (ISO 15614-3:2008)
EN ISO 15614-4:2005	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 4: Finishing welding of aluminium castings (ISO 15614-4:2005)
EN ISO 15614-4:2005/AC:2007	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 4: Finishing welding of aluminium castings (ISO 15614-4:2005/Cor 1:2007)
EN ISO 15614-5:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 5: Arc welding of titanium, zirconium and their alloys (ISO 15614-5:2004)
EN ISO 15614-6:2006	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 6: Arc and gas welding of copper and its alloys (ISO 15614-6:2006)
EN ISO 15614-7:2007	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 7: Overlay welding (ISO 15614-7:2007)
EN ISO 15614-8:2002	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 8: Welding of tubes to tube-plate joints (ISO 15614-8:2002)
EN ISO 15614-10:2005	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 10: Hyperbaric dry welding (ISO 15614-10:2005)
EN ISO 15614-11:2002	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 11: Electron and laser beam welding (ISO 15614-11:2002)
EN ISO 15614-12:2014	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 12: Spot, seam and projection welding (ISO 15614-12:2014)
EN ISO 15614-13:2012	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 13: Upset (resistance butt) and flash welding (ISO 15614-13:2012)
EN ISO 15614-14:2013	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 14: Laser-arc hybrid welding of steels, nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15614-14:2013)
EN ISO 15616-1:2003	Acceptance tests for CO2-laser beam machines for high quality welding and cutting - Part 1: General principles, acceptance conditions (ISO 15616-1:2003)
EN ISO 15616-2:2003	Acceptance tests for CO2-laser beam machines for high quality welding and cutting - Part 2: Measurement of static and dynamic accuracy (ISO 15616-2:2003)
EN ISO 15616-3:2003	Acceptance tests for CO2-laser beam machines for high quality welding and cutting - Part 3: Calibration of instruments for measurement of gas flow and pressure (ISO 15616-3:2003)
EN ISO 15618-1:2001	Qualification testing of welders for under-water welding - Part 1: Diver-welders for hyperbaric wet welding (ISO 15618-1:2001)
EN ISO 15618-2:2001	Qualification testing of welders for under-water welding - Part 2: Diver-welders and welding operators for hyperbaric dry welding (ISO 15618-2:2001)
EN ISO 17658:2015	Welding - Imperfections in oxyfuel flame cuts, laser beam cuts and plasma cuts - Terminology (ISO 17658:2002)
EN ISO 17652-1:2003	Welding - Test for shop primers in relation to welding and allied processes - Part 1: General requirements (ISO 17652-1:2003)
EN ISO 17652-2:2003	Welding - Test for shop primers in relation to welding and allied processes - Part 2: Welding properties of shop primers (ISO 17652-2:2003)
EN ISO 17652-3:2003	Welding - Test for shop primers in relation to welding and allied processes - Part 3: Thermal cutting (ISO 17652-3:2003)
EN ISO 17652-4:2003	Welding - Test for shop primers in relation to welding and allied processes - Part 4: Emission of fumes and gases (ISO 17652-4:2003)
EN ISO 17662:2005	Welding - Calibration, verification and validation of equipment used for welding, including ancillary activities (ISO 17662:2005)
EN ISO 17663:2009	Welding - Quality requirements for heat treatment in connection with welding and allied processes (ISO 17663:2009)
CEN ISO/TR 17844:2004	Welding - Comparison of standardised methods for the avoidance of cold *****s (ISO/TR 17844:2004)
_EN ISO 18278-1:2015	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 1: Assessment of weldability for resistance spot, seam and projection welding of metallic materials (ISO 18278-1:2015) - missing VE_
EN ISO 18278-2:2004	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 2: Alternative procedures for the assessment of sheet steels for spot welding (ISO 18278-2:2004)
EN ISO 18594:2007	Resistance spot-, projection- and seam-welding - Method for determining the transition resistance on aluminium and steel material (ISO 18594:2007)
EN ISO 18595:2007	Resistance welding - Spot welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys - Weldability, welding and testing (ISO 18595:2007)
CEN ISO/TR 20172:2009	Welding - Grouping systems for materials - European materials (ISO/TR 20172:2009)
CEN ISO/TR 20173:2009	Welding - Grouping systems for materials - American materials (ISO/TR 20173:2009)
CEN ISO/TR 20174:2005	Welding - Grouping systems for materials - Japanese materials (ISO/TR 20174:2005)
EN ISO 22827-1:2005	Acceptance tests for Nd:YAG laser beam welding machines - Machines with optical fibre delivery - Part 1: Laser assembly (ISO 22827-1:2005)
EN ISO 22827-2:2005	Acceptance tests for Nd:YAG laser beam welding machines - Machines with optical fibre delivery - Part 2: Moving mechanism (ISO 22827-2:2005)

*Soldering*
_EN ISO 9453:2014	Soft solder alloys - Chemical compositions and forms (ISO 9453:2014) - missing VE_
EN 29454-1:1993	Soft soldering fluxes - Classification and requirements - Part 1: Classification, labelling and packaging (ISO 9454-1:1990)
EN ISO 9454-2:2000	Soft soldering fluxes - Classification and requirements - Part 2: Performance requirements (ISO 9454-2:1998)
EN 29455-1:1993	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 1: Determination of non-volatile matter, gravimetric method (ISO 9455-1:1990)
EN ISO 9455-2:1995	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 2: Determination of non-volatile matter, ebulliometric method (ISO 9455-2:1993)
EN ISO 9455-3:1994	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 3: Determination of acid value, potentiometric and visual titration methods (ISO 9455-3:1992)
_EN 9455-5:2014	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 5: Copper mirror test (ISO 9455-5:2014) - missing VE_
EN ISO 9455-6:1997	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 6: Determination and detection of halide (excluding fluoride) content (ISO 9455-6:1995)
EN 29455-8:1993	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 8: Determination of zinc content (ISO 9455-8:1991)
EN ISO 9455-9:1995	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 9: Determination of ammonia content (ISO 9455-9:1993)
EN ISO 9455-10:2012	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 10: Flux efficacy test, solder spread method (ISO 9455-10:2012)
EN 29455-11:1993	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 11: Solubility of flux residues (ISO 9455-11:1991)
EN ISO 9455-13:1999	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 13: Determination of flux spattering (ISO 9455-13:1996)
EN 29455-14:1993	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 14: Assessment of tackiness of flux residues (ISO 9455-14:1991)
EN ISO 9455-15:1999	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 15: Copper corrosion test (ISO 9455-15:1996)
EN ISO 9455-16:2013	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 16: Flux efficacy test, wetting balance method (ISO 9455-16:2013)
EN ISO 9455-17:2006	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 17: Surface insulation resistance comb test and electrochemical migration test of flux residues (ISO 9455-17:2002)
EN ISO 12224-1:1998	Solder wire, solid and flux cored - Specification and test methods - Part 1: Classification and performance requirements (ISO 12224-1:1997)
EN ISO 12224-2:1999	Flux cored solder wire - Specification and test methods - Part 2: Determination of flux content (ISO 12224-2:1997)
EN ISO 12224-3:2003	Solder wire, solid and flux cored - Specifications and tests methods - Part 3: Wetting balance test method for flux cored solder wire efficacy (ISO 12224-3:2003)

*Destructive testing*
EN ISO 4136:2012	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Transverse tensile test (ISO 4136:2012)
EN ISO 5173:2010	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Bend tests (ISO 5173:2009)
EN ISO 5173:2010/A1:2011	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Bend tests - Amendment 1 (ISO 5173:2009/Amd 1:2011)
EN ISO 5178:2011	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Longitudinal tensile test on weld metal in fusion welded joints (ISO 5178:2001)
EN ISO 9015-1:2011	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hardness testing - Part 1: Hardness test on arc welded joints (ISO 9015-1:2001)
EN ISO 9015-2:2011	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hardness testing - Part 2: Microhardness testing of welded joints (ISO 9015-2:2003)
EN ISO 9016:2012	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Impact tests - Test specimen location, notch orientation and examination (ISO 9016:2012)
EN ISO 9017:2013	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Fracture test (ISO 9017:2001)
_EN ISO 9018:2015	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Tensile test on cruciform and lapped joints (ISO 9018:2015) - missing VE_
CR 12361:1996	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Etchants for macroscopic and microscopic examination
CR 12361:1996/AC:1997	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Etchants for macroscopic and microscopic examination
EN ISO 12996:2013	Mechanical joining - Destructive testing of joints - Specimen dimensions and test procedure for tensile shear testing of single joints (ISO 12996:2013)
EN ISO 16060:2014	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Etchants for macroscopic and microscopic examination (ISO/TR 16060:2003)
EN ISO 17639:2013	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Macroscopic and microscopic examination of welds (ISO 17639:2003)
EN ISO 17641-1:2004	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 1: General (ISO 17641-1:2004)
_EN ISO 17641-2:2015	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 2: Self-restraint tests (ISO 17641-2:2015) - missing VE_
CEN ISO/TR 17641-3:2005	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 3: Externally loaded tests (ISO/TR 17641-3:2005)
EN ISO 17642-1:2004	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Cold *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 1: General (ISO 17642-1:2004)
EN ISO 17642-2:2005	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Cold *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 2: Self-restraint tests (ISO 17642-2:2005)
EN ISO 17642-3:2005	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Cold *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 3: Externally loaded tests (ISO 17642-3:2005)

*Friction welding*
EN ISO 15620:2000	Welding - Friction welding of metallic materials (ISO 15620:2000)
EN ISO 25239-1:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 1: Vocabulary (ISO 25239-1:2011)
EN ISO 25239-2:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 2: Design of weld joints (ISO 25239-2:2011)
EN ISO 25239-3:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 3: Qualification of welding operators (ISO 25239-3:2011)
EN ISO 25239-4:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 4: Specification and qualification of welding procedures (ISO 25239-4:2011)
EN ISO 25239-5:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 5: Quality and inspection requirements (ISO 25239-5:2011)


*Resistance welding*
EN ISO 5182:2009	Resistance welding - Materials for electrodes and ancillary equipment (ISO 5182:2008)
EN ISO 5183-1:2000	Resistance welding equipment - Electrode adaptors, male taper 1:10 - Part 1: Conical fixing, taper 1:10 (ISO 5183-1:1998)
EN ISO 5183-2:2001	Resistance spot welding - Electrode adaptors, male taper 1:10 - Part 2: Parallel shank fixing for end-thrust electrodes (ISO 5183-2:2000)
EN ISO 5821:2009	Resistance welding - Spot welding electrode caps (ISO 5821:2009)
_EN ISO 5826:2014	Resistance welding equipment - Transformers - General specifications applicable to all transformers (ISO 5826:2014) - missing VE_
EN ISO 5828:2001	Resistance welding equipment - Secondary connecting cables with terminals connected to water-cooled lugs - Dimensions and characteristics (ISO 5828:2001)
EN ISO 8205-1:2002	Water-cooled secondary connection cables for resistance welding - Part 1: Dimensions and requirements for double-conductor connection cables (ISO 8205-1:2002)
EN ISO 8205-2:2002	Water-cooled secondary connection cables for resistance welding - Part 2: Dimensions and requirements for single-conductor connection cables (ISO 8205-2:2002)
EN ISO 8205-3:2012	Water-cooled secondary connection cables for resistance welding - Part 3: Test requirements (ISO 8205-3:2012)
EN ISO 9312:2013	Resistance welding equipment - Insulated pins for use in electrode back-ups (ISO 9312:2013)
_EN ISO 10447:2015	Resistance welding - Peel and chisel testing of resistance spot and projection welds (ISO 10447:2015) - missing VE_
EN ISO 14270:2001	Specimen dimensions and procedure for mechanized peel testing resistance spot, seam and embossed projection welds (ISO 14270:2000)
EN ISO 14271:2011	Resistance welding - Vickers hardness testing (low-force and microhardness) of resistance spot, projection, and seam welds (ISO 14271:2011)
EN ISO 14271:2011/AC:2012	Resistance welding - Vickers hardness testing (low-force and microhardness) of resistance spot, projection, and seam welds - Technical Corrigendum 1 (ISO 14271:2011/Cor 1:2012)
EN ISO 14272:2001	Specimen dimensions and procedure for cross tension testing resistance spot and embossed projection welds (ISO 14272:2000)
EN ISO 14273:2001	Specimen dimensions and procedure for shear testing resistance spot, seam and embossed projection welds (ISO 14273:2000)
_EN ISO 14323:2015	Resistance spot welding and projection welds - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for impact shear test and cross-tension testing (ISO 14323:2015) - missing VE_
EN ISO 14324:2003	Resistance spot welding - Destructive tests of welds - Method for the fatigue testing of spot welded joints (ISO/FDIS 14324:2003)
EN ISO 14329:2003	Resistance welding - Destructive tests of welds - Failure types and geometric measurements for resistance spot, seam and projection welds (ISO 14329:2003)
_EN ISO 14373:2015	Resistance welding - Procedure for spot welding of uncoated and coated low carbon steels (ISO 14373:2015) - missing VE_
EN ISO 16432:2007	Resistance welding - Procedure for projection welding of uncoated and coated low carbon steels using embossed projection(s) (ISO 16432:2006)
EN ISO 16433:2007	Resistance welding - Procedure for seam welding of uncoated and coated low carbon steels (ISO 16433:2006)
EN ISO 17653:2012	Resistance welding - Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Torsion test of resistance spot welds (ISO 17653:2012)
EN ISO 17654:2011	Resistance welding - Destructive tests of welds - Pressure test of resistance seam welds (ISO 17654:2011)
EN ISO 17657-1:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 1: Guidelines for measurement (ISO 17657-1:2005)
EN ISO 17657-2:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 2: Welding current meter with current sensing coil (ISO 17657-2:2005)
EN ISO 17657-3:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 3: Current sensing coil (ISO 17657-3:2005)
EN ISO 17657-4:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 4: Calibration system (ISO 17657-4:2005)
EN ISO 17657-5:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 5: Verification of welding current measuring system (ISO 17657-5:2005)
EN ISO 17677-1:2009	Resistance welding - Vocabulary - Part 1: Spot, projection and seam welding (ISO 17677-1:2009)
EN ISO 18592:2009	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Method for the fatigue testing of multi-spot-welded specimens (ISO 18592:2009)
EN 20693:1991	Dimensions of seam welding wheel blanks (ISO 693:1982)
EN 20865:1991	Slots in plates for projection welding machines (ISO 865:1981)
EN 21089:1991	Electrode taper fits for spot welding equipment - Dimensions (ISO 1089:1980)
EN ISO 22829:2008	Resistance welding - Transformer-rectifier for welding guns with integrated transformers - Transformer-rectifier units operating at 1000 Hz frequency (ISO 22829:2007)
EN 25184:1994	Straight resistance spot welding electrodes (ISO 5184:1979)
EN 25822:1991	Spot welding equipment - Taper plug gauges and taper ring gauges (ISO 5822:1988)
EN 25827:1992	Spot welding - Electrode back-ups and clamps (ISO 5827:1983)
EN 27286:1991	Graphical symbols for resistance welding equipment (ISO 7286:1986)
EN 27931:1992	Insulation caps and bushes for resistance welding equipment (ISO 7931:1985)
EN 28167:1992	Projections for resistance welding (8167:1989)
EN 28430-1:1992	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 1: Taper fixing 1:10 (ISO 8430-1:1988)
EN 28430-2:1992	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 2: Morse taper fixing (ISO 8430-2:1988)
EN 28430-3:1992	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 3: Parallel shank fixing for end thrust (ISO 8430-3:1988)
EN 29313:1992	Resistance spot welding equipment - Cooling tubes (ISO 9313:1989)

*Terminology*
EN 1792:2003	Welding - Multilingual list of terms for welding and related processes
EN ISO 2553:2013	Welding and allied processes - Symbolic representation on drawings - Welded joints (ISO 2553:2013)
EN ISO 4063:2010	Welding and allied processes - Nomenclature of processes and reference numbers (ISO 4063:2009, Corrected version 2010-03-01)
EN ISO 6520-1:2007	Welding and allied processes - Classification of geometric imperfections in metallic materials - Part 1: Fusion welding (ISO 6520-1:2007)
EN ISO 6520-2:2013	Welding and allied processes - Classification of geometric imperfections in metallic materials - Part 2: Welding with pressure (ISO 6520-2:2013)
EN ISO 6947:2011	Welding and allied processes - Welding positions (ISO 6947:2011)
EN 12584:1999	Imperfections in oxyfuel flame cuts, laser beams cuts and plasma cuts - Terminology
EN 14610:2004	Welding and allied processes - Definitions of metal welding processes
CEN/TR 14633:2003	Welding - Working positions - Comparison of current international, European and US designations
CEN/TR 14599:2005	Terms and definitions for welding purposes in relation with EN 1792
CEN/TR 15235:2005	Welding - Methods for assessing imperfections in metallic structures
EN ISO 15653:2010	Metallic materials - Method of test for the determination of quasistatic fracture toughness of welds (ISO 15653:2010)
EN ISO 17659:2004	Welding - Multilingual terms for welded joints with illustrations (ISO 17659:2002)
CEN ISO/TS 17845:2004	Welding and allied processes - Designation system for imperfections (ISO/TS 17845:2004)



link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ThaMaestro

> thanx to 66geepee 3 more standards added... :
> 
> link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



/edt; problem solved. Found the way to download all the standards.

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent Post!!!
Good work BornToSin!!!

----------


## engineer79

can't download via hugefiles.net.
anyone can help?
or can you kindly repost on mediafire?

----------


## BornToSin

will be posted tonight on mediafire with approximately 10 missing standards :Wink:

----------


## BornToSin

updated:

EN ISO 17634:2015	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas shielded metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 17634:2015)
EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014) - 2013 Draft
EN ISO 25980: 2014	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Transparent welding curtains, strips and screens for arc welding processes (ISO 25980:2014)
EN ISO 2503:2009/ A1:2015	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators and pressure regulators with flow-metering devices for gas cylinders used in welding, cutting and allied processes up to 300 bar (30 MPa) (ISO 2503:2009/Amd 1:2015) - 2013 draft
EN ISO 5172:2006/A2:2015	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding, heating and cutting - Specifications and tests (ISO 5172:2006/Amd 2:2015) - draft 2013
EN ISO 14114:2014	Gas welding equipment - Acetylene manifold systems for welding, cutting and allied processes - General requirements (ISO 14114:2014)
CEN ISO/TR 14745: 2015	Welding - Post-weld heat treatment parameters for steels (ISO/TR 14745:2015)
EN ISO 18278-1:2015	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 1: Assessment of weldability for resistance spot, seam and projection welding of metallic materials (ISO 18278-1:2015)
EN ISO 9453:2014	Soft solder alloys - Chemical compositions and forms (ISO 9453:2014)
EN 9455-5:2014	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 5: Copper mirror test (ISO 9455-5:2014)
EN ISO 10447:2015	Resistance welding - Peel and chisel testing of resistance spot and projection welds (ISO 10447:2015)
EN ISO 14323:2015	Resistance spot welding and projection welds - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for impact shear test and cross-tension testing (ISO 14323:2015)
EN ISO 5826:2014	Resistance welding equipment - Transformers - General specifications applicable to all transformers (ISO 5826:2014)
EN ISO 14373:2015	Resistance welding - Procedure for spot welding of uncoated and coated low carbon steels (ISO 14373:2015)


full database:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GvdB

Thank you very much.

----------


## BornToSin

We still missing some, so if anyone can contribute... :

EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014)
EN ISO 2503:2009/ A1:2015	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators and pressure regulators with flow-metering devices for gas cylinders used in welding, cutting and allied processes up to 300 bar (30 MPa) (ISO 2503:2009/Amd 1:2015)
EN ISO 5172:2006/A2:2015	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding, heating and cutting - Specifications and tests (ISO 5172:2006/Amd 2:2015)
EN ISO 7291:2010/ A1:2015	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators for manifold systems used in welding, cutting and allied processes up to 30 MPa (300 bar) (ISO 7291:2010/AMD 1:2015)
EN ISO 9018:2015	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Tensile test on cruciform and lapped joints (ISO 9018:2015)
EN ISO 17641-2:2015	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 2: Self-restraint tests (ISO 17641-2:2015)

----------


## BornToSin

Checked tonight...still the same standards, no new one to upload...Will check it tomorrow all 31 so far now uploaded CEN ***tors and make some new updates and upload some new sectors

----------


## BornToSin

Small update:



English versions of this standards:
EN ISO 3690:2012	Welding and allied processes - Determination of hydrogen content in arc weld metal (ISO 3690:2012)

EN ISO 22825:2012	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Testing of welds in austenitic steels and nickel-based alloys (ISO 22825:2012)

EN ISO 15614-12:2014	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 12: Spot, seam and projection welding (ISO 15614-12:2014)

EN ISO 18592:2009	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Method for the fatigue testing of multi-spot-welded specimens (ISO 18592:2009)

EN ISO 15614-13:2012	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 13: Upset (resistance butt) and flash welding (ISO 15614-13:2012)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

----------


## doanpxvn

Mediafire link  already death!  :Frown:

----------


## BornToSin

New link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

dont mind on name  :Wink: 

So, I've checked it today, there are 3 new standards, so we are now missing 9 of them, if anyone can distribute any of missing standards... :

EN ISO 636:2015	Welding consumables - Rods, wires and deposits for tungsten inert gas welding of non-alloy and fine-grain steels - Classification (ISO 636:2015)
EN ISO 1071:2003	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes, wires, rods and tubular cored electrodes for fusion welding of cast iron - Classification (ISO 1071:2015)
EN ISO 18273:2015	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes, wires and rods for welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys - Classification (ISO 18273:2015)
EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014)
EN ISO 2503:2009/ A1:2015	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators and pressure regulators with flow-metering devices for gas cylinders used in welding, cutting and allied processes up to 300 bar (30 MPa) (ISO 2503:2009/Amd 1:2015)
EN ISO 5172:2006/A2:2015	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding, heating and cutting - Specifications and tests (ISO 5172:2006/Amd 2:2015)
EN ISO 7291:2010/ A1:2015	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators for manifold systems used in welding, cutting and allied processes up to 30 MPa (300 bar) (ISO 7291:2010/AMD 1:2015)
EN ISO 9018:2015	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Tensile test on cruciform and lapped joints (ISO 9018:2015)
EN ISO 17641-2:2015	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 2: Self-restraint tests (ISO 17641-2:2015)

----------


## doanpxvn

Thank you very much!

----------


## belonk_182

Danke...
thank you..
Matur nuwun..

----------


## djpass

Thanks a lot! 
Great standards base.

----------


## djpass

Thanks a lot! 
Great standards base.

----------


## BornToSin

now I made more updates with some missing standards thanx to 66geepee, mohamed and some other egpet members...
ok; now we missing this 4 standards, if anyone have, please share it:

EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014) -*I AM SPECIALLY LOOKING FOR THIS ONE LONG TIME*
EN ISO 8430-1:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 1: Taper fixing 1:10 (ISO 8430-1:2016)
EN ISO 8430-2:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 2: Morse taper fixing (ISO 8430-2:2016)
EN ISO 8430-3:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 3: Parallel shank fixing for end thrust (ISO 8430-3:2016)


new links with updated standards:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

mediafire link comin tomorrow

----------


## BornToSin

now I made more updates with some missing standards thanx to 66geepee, mohamed and some other egpet members...
ok; now we missing this 4 standards, if anyone have, please share it:

EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014) -*I AM SPECIALLY LOOKING FOR THIS ONE LONG TIME*
EN ISO 8430-1:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 1: Taper fixing 1:10 (ISO 8430-1:2016)
EN ISO 8430-2:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 2: Morse taper fixing (ISO 8430-2:2016)
EN ISO 8430-3:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 3: Parallel shank fixing for end thrust (ISO 8430-3:2016)


new links with updated standards:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

mediafire link comin tomorrow

----------


## BornToSin

and mediafire link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

Update:
EN ISO 636-2015 : Welding consumables - Rods, wires and deposits for tungsten inert gas welding of non-alloy and fine-grain steels - Classification (ISO 636:2015)
link fixed in excel, I'm not sure if I uploaded that standard so far now

EN ISO 1071-2015: Welding consumables - Covered electrodes, wires, rods and tubular cored electrodes for fusion welding of cast iron - Classification (ISO 1071:2015)
also uploaded and updated link

EN ISO 15792-1:2008	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 1: Test methods for all-weld metal test specimens in steel, nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15792-1:2000) - better quality copy of standard

EN ISO 15792-2:2008	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 2: Preparation of single-run and two-run technique test specimens in steel (ISO 15792-2:2000) - better quality

EN ISO 17634:2015	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas shielded metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 17634:2015) - better quality

EN ISO 18273:2015	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes, wires and rods for welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys - Classification (ISO 18273:2015)
 - fixed link in excel

EN ISO 18276:2006	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas-shielded and non-gas-shielded metal arc welding of high-strength steels - Classification (ISO 18276:2005) - still scanned but better quality

EN ISO 14555:2014	Welding - Arc stud welding of metallic materials (ISO 14555:2014) - added corrected version

EN 14717:2005	Welding and allied processes - Environmental check list - added corrected version

EN ISO 25980: 2014	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Transparent welding curtains, strips and screens for arc welding processes (ISO 25980:2014) - added better quality

EN 1711:2000	Non-destructive examination of welds - Eddy current examination of welds by complex plane analysis - deleted cause it's not valid anymore

EN ISO 10863:2011	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Use of time-of-flight diffraction technique (TOFD) (ISO 10863:2011) - instead of FDIS now we have valid standard

EN 1256:2006	Gas welding equipment - Specification for hose assemblies for equipment for welding, cutting and allied processes - better quality added

EN ISO 7287:2002	Graphical symbols for thermal cutting equipment (ISO 7287:2002) - added better quality with GER/EN version

EN ISO 9013:2002	Thermal cutting - Classification of thermal cuts - Geometrical product specification and quality tolerances (ISO 9013:2002) - added better quality

EN 1708-3:2012	Welding - Basic weld joint details in steel - Part 3: Clad, buttered and lined pressurized components - replaced by EN version

EN ISO 9692-2:1998	Welding and allied processes - Joint preparation - Part 2: Submerged arc welding of steels (ISO 9692-2:1998) - added better quality

EN ISO 9692-2:1998/AC:1999	Welding and allied processes - Joint preparation - Part 2: Submerged arc welding of steels (ISO 9692-2:1998)- better quality

EN ISO 9692-3:2001	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 3: Metal inert gas welding and tungsten inert gas welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 9692-3:2000) - better quality

EN ISO 9692-3:2001/A1:2003	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 3: Metal inert gas welding and tungsten inert gas welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 9692-3:2000) - better quality

EN ISO 9692-4:2003	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 4: Clad steels (ISO 9692-4:2003) - better quality

CEN ISO/TR 14745: 2015	Welding - Post-weld heat treatment parameters for steels (ISO/TR 14745:2015) - better quality

EN ISO 15609-2:2001	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 2: Gas welding (ISO 15609-2:2001) - better quality

EN ISO 15609-2:2001/A1:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 2: Gas welding (ISO 15609-2:2001) - better quality

EN ISO 15614-3:2008	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 3: Fusion welding of non-alloyed and low-alloyed cast irons (ISO 15614-3:2008) - better quality

EN ISO 15614-4:2005/AC:2007	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 4: Finishing welding of aluminium castings (ISO 15614-4:2005/Cor 1:2007) - better quality

EN ISO 18278-1:2015	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 1: Assessment of weldability for resistance spot, seam and projection welding of metallic materials (ISO 18278-1:2015) - better quality

EN ISO 22827-2:2005	Acceptance tests for Nd:YAG laser beam welding machines - Machines with optical fibre delivery - Part 2: Moving mechanism (ISO 22827-2:2005) - better quality

EN ISO 9453:2014	Soft solder alloys - Chemical compositions and forms (ISO 9453:2014) - better quality

CEN/TR 15235:2005	Welding - Methods for assessing imperfections in metallic structures - better quality

EN ISO 15653:2010	Metallic materials - Method of test for the determination of quasistatic fracture toughness of welds (ISO 15653:2010) - better quality

EN ISO 5182:2009	Resistance welding - Materials for electrodes and ancillary equipment (ISO 5182:2008) - better quality

*so we are now missing this:
EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014)
EN ISO 18278-2:2016	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 2: Evaluation procedures for weldability in spot welding (ISO 18278-2:2016)
EN ISO 9015-2:2016	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hardness testing - Part 2: Microhardness testing of welded joints (ISO 9015-2:2016)
EN ISO 8430-1:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 1: Taper fixing 1:10 (ISO 8430-1:2016)
EN ISO 8430-2:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 2: Morse taper fixing (ISO 8430-2:2016)
EN ISO 8430-3:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 3: Parallel shank fixing for end thrust (ISO 8430-3:2016)*


anyone have it?!


updated linkz:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


have some problems with mediafire so i'll try to upload it later there

----------


## philby

Can you please reupload to Mediafire?

----------


## mlab123

a small contribution .

See More: CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

----------


## BornToSin

updated with:
EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014)


new missing list:
EN ISO 17662:2016	Welding - Calibration, verification and validation of equipment used for welding, including ancillary activities (ISO 17662:2016)
EN ISO 18278-2:2016	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 2: Evaluation procedures for weldability in spot welding (ISO 18278-2:2016)
EN ISO 9454-1:2016	Soft soldering fluxes - Classification and requirements - Part 1: Classification, labelling and packaging (ISO 9454-1:2016)
EN ISO 9015-2:2016	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hardness testing - Part 2: Microhardness testing of welded joints (ISO 9015-2:2016)
EN ISO 669:2016	Resistance welding - Resistance welding equipment - Mechanical and electrical requirements (ISO 669:2016)
EN ISO 8430-1:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 1: Taper fixing 1:10 (ISO 8430-1:2016)
EN ISO 8430-2:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 2: Morse taper fixing (ISO 8430-2:2016)
EN ISO 8430-3:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 3: Parallel shank fixing for end thrust (ISO 8430-3:2016)
EN ISO 14270:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for mechanized peel testing resistance spot, seam and embossed projection welds (ISO 14270:2016)
EN ISO 14272:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for cross tension testing of resistance spot and embossed projection welds (ISO 14272:2016)
EN ISO 14273:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for tensile shear testing resistance spot and embossed projection welds (ISO 14273:2016)

----------


## BornToSin

update new standard

CEN ISO/TS 18166:2016
Numerical welding simulation - Execution and documentation (ISO/TS 18166:2016)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sahsa741

Thanks a lot buddys

----------


## BornToSin

update:

EN ISO 8430-1:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 1: Taper fixing 1:10 (ISO 8430-1:2016)
EN ISO 8430-2:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 2: Morse taper fixing (ISO 8430-2:2016)
EN ISO 8430-3:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 3: Parallel shank fixing for end thrust (ISO 8430-3:2016)
EN ISO 14270:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for mechanized peel testing resistance spot, seam and embossed projection welds (ISO 14270:2016)
EN ISO 14272:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for cross tension testing of resistance spot and embossed projection welds (ISO 14272:2016)
EN ISO 14273:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for tensile shear testing resistance spot and embossed projection welds (ISO 14273:2016)
EN ISO 17916:2016	Safety of thermal cutting machines (ISO 17916:2016)


EN ISO 15614-8:2016	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 8: Welding of tubes to tube-plate joints (ISO 15614-8:2016) - only draft from 2014
EN ISO 9454-1:2016	Soft soldering fluxes - Classification and requirements - Part 1: Classification, labelling and packaging (ISO 9454-1:2016) - also only draft from 2014

just put the files into right folders, nex wecel sheet also included here


now we missing:
EN ISO 15614-8:2016	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 8: Welding of tubes to tube-plate joints (ISO 15614-8:2016)
EN ISO 17662:2016	Welding - Calibration, verification and validation of equipment used for welding, including ancillary activities (ISO 17662:2016)
EN ISO 18278-2:2016	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 2: Evaluation procedures for weldability in spot welding (ISO 18278-2:2016)
EN ISO 9454-1:2016	Soft soldering fluxes - Classification and requirements - Part 1: Classification, labelling and packaging (ISO 9454-1:2016)
EN ISO 669:2016	Resistance welding - Resistance welding equipment - Mechanical and electrical requirements (ISO 669:2016)


so, if anyone have any od this missing standards, please share  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

EN ISO 18278-2:2016	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 2: Evaluation procedures for weldability in spot welding (ISO 18278-2:2016)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## otschiavinato

Dear friend,

Upload please. This link is not valide.

Thanks

----------


## BornToSin

EN ISO 15614-8:2016	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 8: Welding of tubes to tube-plate joints (ISO 15614-8:2016)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

EN ISO 669:2000 Resistance welding - Resistance welding equipment - Mechanical and electrical requirements (ISO 669:2000)

old version, looking for new one:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

EN ISO 17662:2016	Welding - Calibration, verification and validation of equipment used for welding, including ancillary activities (ISO 17662:2016)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


new missing list for this sector:


EN ISO 9454-1:2016	Soft soldering fluxes - Classification and requirements - Part 1: Classification, labelling and packaging (ISO 9454-1:2016)
EN ISO 669:2016	Resistance welding - Resistance welding equipment - Mechanical and electrical requirements (ISO 669:2016)

----------


## BornToSin

thanks to You guys, this sector is now complete....I don't know why, but mediafire won't letting me to upload this on their server, so here's hugefiles link...If anyone can (re)upload it on mediafire or somewhere to be avaivable to all, please do it...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## magdy_eng

thank you BornToSin for the great effort

----------


## BornToSin

update:



EN ISO 17777:2016	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of copper and copper alloys - Classification (ISO 17777:2016) - added new standard
EN ISO 19288:2016	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, solid wires and rods for fusion welding of magnesium and magnesium alloys - Classification - added new standard


sector still complete

no mediafire links, if anyone wanna reup it @ mediafire...please do it  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

----------


## 66geepee

Please re upload,File not found

----------


## cvz240159

Dear BornToSin, 
please can you re-ulpload the files? The link: *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*  don't work.
(your post Re: CEN standars collection 1/100: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes  dated 12-06-2015, 07:45 PM - #4  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]).
Tank you.

----------


## BornToSin

new missing list:

EN ISO 3581:2016	Welding consumables -- Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of stainless and heat-resisting steels -- Classification
EN ISO 14171:2016	Welding consumables -- Solid wire electrodes, tubular cored electrodes and electrode/flux combinations for submerged arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels -- Classification
EN ISO 9692-3:2016	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 3: Metal inert gas welding and tungsten inert gas welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 9692-3:2000)
EN ISO 15012-4:2016	Health and safety in welding and allied processes -- Equipment for capture and separation of welding fume -- Part 4: General requirements


link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cvz240159

Dear BornToSin, thank fo your upload.
I'm searching the part of your post, regarding Testing of welds.
EN 1711:2000 Non-destructive examination of welds - Eddy current examination of welds by complex plane analysis
 EN 1711:2000/A1:2003 Non-destructive examination of welds - Eddy current examination of welds by complex plane analysis
 EN ISO 10675-1:2013 Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 1: Steel, nickel, titanium and their alloys (ISO 10675-1:2008)
 EN ISO 10675-2:2013 Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 2: Aluminium and its alloys (ISO 10675-2:2010)
 EN ISO 10863:2011 Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Use of time-of-flight diffraction technique (TOFD) (ISO 10863:2011)
 EN ISO 11666:2010 Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Acceptance levels (ISO 11666:2010)
 EN ISO 13588:2012 Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Use of automated phased array technology (ISO 13588:2012)
 CEN/TR 15135:2005 Welding - Design and non-destructive testing of welds
 EN ISO 15626:2013 Non-destructive testing of welds - Time-of-flight diffraction technique (TOFD) - Acceptance levels (ISO 15626:2011)
 EN ISO 17643:2015 Non-destructive testing of welds - Eddy current examination of welds by complex plane analysis (ISO 17643:2015)
 EN ISO 17635:2010 Non-destructive testing of welds - General rules for metallic materials (ISO 17635:2010)
 EN ISO 17636-1:2013 Non-destructive testing of welds - Radiographic testing - Part 1: X- and gamma-ray techniques with film (ISO 17636-1:2013)
 EN ISO 17636-2:2013 Non-destructive testing of welds - Radiographic testing - Part 2: X- and gamma-ray techniques with digital detectors (ISO 17636-2:2013)
 EN ISO 17637:2011 Non-destructive testing of welds - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints (ISO 17637:2003)
 EN ISO 17638:2009 Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing (ISO 17638:2003)
 EN ISO 17640:2010 Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Techniques, testing levels, and assessment (ISO 17640:2010)
 EN ISO 22825:2012 Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Testing of welds in austenitic steels and nickel-based alloys (ISO 22825:2012)
 EN ISO 23277:2015 Non-destructive testing of welds - Penetrant testing of welds - Acceptance levels (ISO 23277:2015)
 EN ISO 23278:2015 Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing of welds - Acceptance levels (ISO 23278:2015)
 EN ISO 23279:2010 Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Characterization of indications in welds (ISO 23279:2010)
Please can you re-upload.
Thanks

P.S. i wrote about to your post Re: CEN standars collection 1/100: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes dated 12-06-2015, 07:45 PM - #4 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## cvz240159

Dear BornToSin,
I must excuse to you, my last Post was a mistake.
Now I download your files, the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is OK.
Tank you.

----------


## BornToSin

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NDT?!

----------


## racp12

Mr. BornToSin,
Unfortunately all the mentioned links to hugefiles go to a page "http://www.hugefiles.net/404.html#" with the message "File not found" displayed

----------


## fafik86

Please reupload the file. All links are dead.

----------


## BornToSin

ok, but no more re-uploading until next update....

fresh link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

update:

EN ISO 24034:2010	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, solid wires and rods for fusion welding of titanium and titanium alloys - Classification (ISO/FDIS 24034:2010) - EN version
EN ISO 9455-10:2012	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 10: Flux efficacy test, solder spread method (ISO 9455-10:2012) - EN version
EN 560:2005/AC:2007	Gas welding equipment - Hose connections for equipment for welding, cutting and allied processes -EN version
EN ISO 9312:2013	Resistance welding equipment - Insulated pins for use in electrode back-ups (ISO 9312:2013) - EN version


missing new standards:

EN ISO 5182:2016	Resistance welding - Materials for electrodes and ancillary equipment (ISO 5182:2016)
EN ISO 9692-3:2016	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 3: Metal inert gas welding and tungsten inert gas welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 9692-3:2016)
EN ISO 15012-4:2016	Health and safety in welding and allied processes -- Equipment for capture and separation of welding fume -- Part 4: General requirements
EN ISO 14171:2016	Welding consumables -- Solid wire electrodes, tubular cored electrodes and electrode/flux combinations for submerged arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels -- Classification
EN ISO 3581:2016	Welding consumables -- Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of stainless and heat-resisting steels -- Classification


new links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

update:

EN ISO 3581:2016	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of stainless and heat-resisting steels -- Classification (ISO 3581:2016) - added missing standard
EN ISO 14171:2016	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, tubular cored electrodes and electrode/flux combinations for submerged arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels -- Classification (ISO 14171:2016) - added missing standard
EN ISO 17672:2016	Brazing - Filler metals (ISO 17672:2016) - added new version of standard
EN ISO 15012-4:2016	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Equipment for capture and separation of welding fume - Part 4: General requirements (ISO 15012-4:2016) - added missing standard
EN ISO 9692-3:2016	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 3: Metal inert gas welding and tungsten inert gas welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 9692-3:2016) - added missing standard
EN ISO 5182:2016	Resistance welding - Materials for electrodes and ancillary equipment (ISO 5182:2016) - added missing standard


now what's missing in this sector is:

EN ISO 3677:2016	Filler metal for soldering and brazing - Designation (ISO 3677:2016)
EN ISO 15618-1:2016	Qualification testing of welders for underwater welding - Part 1: Hyperbaric wet welding (ISO 15618-1:2016)


links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## deepak011

Please upload EN ISO 24373:2009	Welding consumables - Solid wires and rods for fusion welding of copper and copper alloys - Classification



Thanks in advance.See More: CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

----------


## BornToSin

it's included in zipped file that's linked

----------


## BornToSin

like every standard from the CEN/TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes, except missing ones, which are now 4:

EN ISO 3677:2016	Filler metal for soldering and brazing - Designation (ISO 3677:2016)
EN ISO 15618-1:2016	Qualification testing of welders for underwater welding - Part 1: Hyperbaric wet welding (ISO 15618-1:2016)
EN ISO 15614-7:2016	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 7: Overlay welding (ISO 15614-7:2016)
EN ISO 17638:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing (ISO 17638:2016)

----------


## Wailmor

Dear BornToSin,

Have you posted CEN Standards Collection 341,342,350/350? I can't find these posts.

Best regards

----------


## BornToSin

341
CEN/TC 386 - Photocatalysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

342
CEN/CLC/JWG AIMD - CEN/CENELEC Joint Working Group on Active Implantable Medical Devices
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

350 still not posted but it will be soon  :Wink:

----------


## Wailmor

Thank you!

----------


## BornToSin

1 of the 4 missing:

EN ISO 15614-7:2016 Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 7: Overlay welding (ISO 15614-7:2016)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

update:
better quality of the following standards:

EN ISO 3580:2011	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 3580:2010)
EN ISO 3580:2011	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 3580:2010)
EN ISO 3690:2012	Welding and allied processes - Determination of hydrogen content in arc weld metal (ISO 3690:2012)
EN ISO 14171:2016	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, tubular cored electrodes and electrode/flux combinations for submerged arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels -- Classification (ISO 14171:2016)
EN ISO 14341:2011	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes and weld deposits for gas shielded metal arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels - Classification (ISO 14341:2010)
EN ISO 14344:2010	Welding consumables - Procurement of filler materials and fluxes (ISO 14344:2010)
EN ISO 16834:2012	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes, wires, rods and deposits for gas shielded arc welding of high strength steels - Classification (ISO 16834:2012)
EN ISO 17777:2016	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of copper and copper alloys - Classification (ISO 17777:2016)
EN ISO 18275:2012	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of high-strength steels - Classification (ISO 18275:2011)
EN ISO 19288:2016	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes, solid wires and rods for fusion welding of magnesium and magnesium alloys - Classification
EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014)
EN ISO 18279:2003	Brazing - Imperfections in brazed joints (ISO 18279:2003)
EN ISO 15012-4:2016	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Equipment for capture and separation of welding fume - Part 4: General requirements (ISO 15012-4:2016)
EN ISO 17916:2016	Safety of thermal cutting machines (ISO 17916:2016)
EN ISO 22825:2012	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Testing of welds in austenitic steels and nickel-based alloys (ISO 22825:2012)
EN ISO 10042:2005	Welding - Arc-welded joints in aluminium and its alloys - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 10042:2005)
EN ISO 10042:2005/AC:2006	Welding - Arc-welded joints in aluminium and its alloys - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 10042:2005)
EN ISO 12932:2013	Welding - Laser-arc hybrid welding of steels, nickel and nickel alloys - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 12932:2013)
EN ISO 14744-1:2008	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 1: Principles and acceptance conditions (ISO 14744-1:2008)
EN ISO 9692-3:2016	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 3: Metal inert gas welding and tungsten inert gas welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 9692-3:2016)
EN ISO 15609-6:2013	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 6: Laser-arc hybrid welding (ISO 15609-6:2013)
EN ISO 15614-6:2006	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 6: Arc and gas welding of copper and its alloys (ISO 15614-6:2006)
EN ISO 15614-12:2014	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 12: Spot, seam and projection welding (ISO 15614-12:2014)
EN ISO 15614-13:2012	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 13: Upset (resistance butt) and flash welding (ISO 15614-13:2012)
EN ISO 15614-14:2013	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 14: Laser-arc hybrid welding of steels, nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15614-14:2013)
EN ISO 17658:2015	Welding - Imperfections in oxyfuel flame cuts, laser beam cuts and plasma cuts - Terminology (ISO 17658:2002)
EN ISO 17662:2016	Welding - Calibration, verification and validation of equipment used for welding, including ancillary activities (ISO 17662:2016)
CEN ISO/TR 17844:2004	Welding - Comparison of standardised methods for the avoidance of cold *****s (ISO/TR 17844:2004)
CEN ISO/TR 18166:2016	Numerical welding simulation - Execution and documentation
EN ISO 5178:2011	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Longitudinal tensile test on weld metal in fusion welded joints (ISO 5178:2001)
EN ISO 9016:2012	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Impact tests - Test specimen location, notch orientation and examination (ISO 9016:2012)
EN ISO 12996:2013	Mechanical joining - Destructive testing of joints - Specimen dimensions and test procedure for tensile shear testing of single joints (ISO 12996:2013)
EN ISO 17641-1:2004	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 1: General (ISO 17641-1:2004)
CEN ISO/TR 17641-3:2005	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 3: Externally loaded tests (ISO/TR 17641-3:2005)
EN ISO 5182:2016	Resistance welding - Materials for electrodes and ancillary equipment (ISO 5182:2016)
EN ISO 8430-1:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 1: Taper fixing 1:10 (ISO 8430-1:2016)
EN ISO 8430-2:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 2: Morse taper fixing (ISO 8430-2:2016)
EN ISO 8430-3:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 3: Parallel shank fixing for end thrust (ISO 8430-3:2016)
EN ISO 10447:2015	Resistance welding - Peel and chisel testing of resistance spot and projection welds (ISO 10447:2015)
EN ISO 14270:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for mechanized peel testing resistance spot, seam and embossed projection welds (ISO 14270:2016)
EN ISO 14272:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for cross tension testing of resistance spot and embossed projection welds (ISO 14272:2016)
EN ISO 14273:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for tensile shear testing resistance spot and embossed projection welds (ISO 14273:2016)
EN ISO 14323:2015	Resistance spot welding and projection welds - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for impact shear test and cross-tension testing (ISO 14323:2015)
EN ISO 14373:2015	Resistance welding - Procedure for spot welding of uncoated and coated low carbon steels (ISO 14373:2015)
EN ISO 14554-1:2013	Quality requirements for welding - Resistance welding of metallic materials - Part 1: Comprehensive quality requirements (ISO 14554-1:2013)
EN ISO 14554-2:2013	Quality requirements for welding - Resistance welding of metallic materials - Part 2: Elementary quality requirements (ISO 14554-2:2013)
EN ISO 18278-2:2016	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 2: Evaluation procedures for weldability in spot welding (ISO 18278-2:2016)



the missing list is:

EN ISO 3677:2016 Filler metal for soldering and brazing - Designation (ISO 3677:2016)
EN ISO 15618-1:2016 Qualification testing of welders for underwater welding - Part 1: Hyperbaric wet welding (ISO 15618-1:2016)
EN ISO 17638:2016 Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing (ISO 17638:2016

new link:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## TpvV

Thanks a lot, a nice extensive list.

----------


## BornToSin

update:

added missing standards:

EN ISO 15618-1:2016	Qualification testing of welders for underwater welding - Part 1: Hyperbaric wet welding (ISO 15618-1:2016)
EN ISO 3677:2016	Filler metal for soldering and brazing - Designation (ISO 3677:2016)
EN ISO 17638:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing (ISO 17638:2016)

and better quality of:

EN ISO 15614-8:2016	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 8: Welding of tubes to tube-plate joints (ISO 15614-8:2016)

sector complete

links for mentioned standards 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jukrapongs

Dear BornToSin*

I just downloaded but can't find ISO 10675-1:2013 and ISO 10675-2:2013*
Only ISO 10675-1:2008 and ISO 10675-2:2010 are in folder.
Could you update* please.

Thank you in advanvce.
Mo

----------


## BornToSin

EN ISO 10675-1:2013 = Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 1: Steel* nickel* titanium and their alloys (ISO 10675-1:2008)

EN ISO 10675-2:2013 = Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 2: Aluminium and its alloys (ISO 10675-2:2010)

which means that ISO published that standards in 2008 (part 1) and 2010 (part 2) as ISO 10675* and CEN accepted the standards in 2013 as EN ISO 10675-1:2013 and as EN ISO 10675-2:2013 without any modifications so it's the same stanards

----------


## BornToSin

btw. there are new editions of:

EN ISO 17635:2016 Non-destructive testing of welds - General rules for metallic materials (ISO 17635:2016)
EN ISO 17637:2016 Non-destructive testing of welds - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints (ISO 17637:2016)
EN ISO 10675-1:2016 Non-destructive testing of welds -- Acceptance levels for radiographic testing -- Part 1: Steel* nickel* titanium and their alloys (ISO 10675-1:2016)



so this sector is not complete again ...See More: CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

----------


## BornToSin

EN ISO 17637:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints (ISO 17637:2016)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

update:

better quality:

EN ISO 24034:2010	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes* solid wires and rods for fusion welding of titanium and titanium alloys - Classification (ISO/FDIS 24034:2010)
EN ISO 9455-17:2006	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 17: Surface insulation resistance comb test and electrochemical migration test of flux residues (ISO 9455-17:2002)
EN ISO 9455-16:2013	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 16: Flux efficacy test* wetting balance method (ISO 9455-16:2013)
EN 9455-5:2014	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 5: Copper mirror test (ISO 9455-5:2014)
EN ISO 12224-3:2003	Solder wire* solid and flux cored - Specifications and tests methods - Part 3: Wetting balance test method for flux cored solder wire efficacy (ISO 12224-3:2003)
EN ISO 9539:2010	Gas welding equipment - Materials for equipment used in gas welding* cutting and allied processes (ISO 9539:2010)
EN ISO 9539:2010/A1:2013	Gas welding equipment - Materials for equipment used in gas welding* cutting and allied processes (ISO 9539:2010/AMD 1:2013)
EN ISO 14113:2013	Gas welding equipment - Rubber and plastics hose and hose assemblies for use with industrial gases up to 450 bar (45 MPa) (ISO 14113:2013)
EN ISO 14114:2014	Gas welding equipment - Acetylene manifold systems for welding* cutting and allied processes - General requirements (ISO 14114:2014)
EN ISO 15615:2013	Gas welding equipment - Acetylene manifold systems for welding* cutting and allied processes - Safety requirements in high-pressure devices (ISO 15615:2013)
EN ISO 5826:2014	Resistance welding equipment - Transformers - General specifications applicable to all transformers (ISO 5826:2014)
EN ISO 8205-3:2012	Water-cooled secondary connection cables for resistance welding - Part 3: Test requirements (ISO 8205-3:2012)
EN ISO 17653:2012	Resistance welding - Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Torsion test of resistance spot welds (ISO 17653:2012)
EN ISO 17654:2011	Resistance welding - Destructive tests of welds - Pressure test of resistance seam welds (ISO 17654:2011)
EN ISO 3821:2010	Gas welding equipment - Rubber hoses for welding* cutting and allied processes (ISO 3821:2008)
EN ISO 5172:2006/A1:2012	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding* heating and cutting - Specifications and tests - Amendment 1 (ISO 5172:2006/Amd 1:2012)
EN ISO 9012:2011	Gas welding equipment - Air-aspirated hand blowpipes - Specifications and tests (ISO 9012:2008)
EN ISO 9013:2002/A1:2003	Thermal cutting - Classification of thermal cuts - Geometrical product specification and quality tolerances (ISO 9013:2003)
EN ISO 15614-7:2016	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 7: Overlay welding (ISO 15614-7:2016)
EN ISO 15614-10:2005	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 10: Hyperbaric dry welding (ISO 15614-10:2005)
EN ISO 15616-1:2003	Acceptance tests for CO2-laser beam machines for high quality welding and cutting - Part 1: General principles* acceptance conditions (ISO 15616-1:2003)
EN ISO 15616-2:2003	Acceptance tests for CO2-laser beam machines for high quality welding and cutting - Part 2: Measurement of static and dynamic accuracy (ISO 15616-2:2003)
EN ISO 15616-3:2003	Acceptance tests for CO2-laser beam machines for high quality welding and cutting - Part 3: Calibration of instruments for measurement of gas flow and pressure (ISO 15616-3:2003)
CEN ISO/TR 20174:2005	Welding - Grouping systems for materials - Japanese materials (ISO/TR 20174:2005)
EN ISO 22827-1:2005	Acceptance tests for Nd:YAG laser beam welding machines - Machines with optical fibre delivery - Part 1: Laser assembly (ISO 22827-1:2005)
EN ISO 5183-2:2001	Resistance spot welding - Electrode adaptors* male taper 1:10 - Part 2: Parallel shank fixing for end-thrust electrodes (ISO 5183-2:2000)
EN ISO 5821:2009	Resistance welding - Spot welding electrode caps (ISO 5821:2009)
EN ISO 5828:2001	Resistance welding equipment - Secondary connecting cables with terminals connected to water-cooled lugs - Dimensions and characteristics (ISO 5828:2001)
EN ISO 8166:2003	Resistance welding - Procedure for the evaluation of the life of spot welding electrodes using constant machine settings (ISO 8166:2003)
EN ISO 8205-1:2002	Water-cooled secondary connection cables for resistance welding - Part 1: Dimensions and requirements for double-conductor connection cables (ISO 8205-1:2002)
EN ISO 8205-2:2002	Water-cooled secondary connection cables for resistance welding - Part 2: Dimensions and requirements for single-conductor connection cables (ISO 8205-2:2002)
EN ISO 14327:2004	Resistance welding - Procedures for determining the weldability lobe for resistance spot* projection and seam welding (ISO 14327:2004)
EN ISO 17657-1:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 1: Guidelines for measurement (ISO 17657-1:2005)
EN ISO 17657-2:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 2: Welding current meter with current sensing coil (ISO 17657-2:2005)
EN ISO 17657-3:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 3: Current sensing coil (ISO 17657-3:2005)
EN ISO 17657-4:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 4: Calibration system (ISO 17657-4:2005)
EN ISO 17657-5:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 5: Verification of welding current measuring system (ISO 17657-5:2005)
EN ISO 18594:2007	Resistance spot-* projection- and seam-welding - Method for determining the transition resistance on aluminium and steel material (ISO 18594:2007)
EN ISO 18595:2007	Resistance welding - Spot welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys - Weldability* welding and testing (ISO 18595:2007)


EN version:

EN ISO 18592:2009	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Method for the fatigue testing of multi-spot-welded specimens (ISO 18592:2009)

the missing are:

EN ISO 10675-1:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 1: Steel* nickel* titanium and their alloys (ISO 10675-1:2016)
EN ISO 17635:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - General rules for metallic materials (ISO 17635:2016)


new link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

and just few updates and the link is only with updates:

CEN/TR 13259:2013	Gas welding equipment - Industrial manual and machine blowpipes for flame heating* flame brazing and allied processes - EN version

and better quality of:

EN 27286:1991	Graphical symbols for resistance welding equipment (ISO 7286:1986)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Excellent. Thank you.

----------


## jq15

Hi!

Does anyone have ISO 17638:2016 with better quality?

----------


## irfanfarhan123

how to use the link ? 

the page give option either choose slow download and fast download. however* it ask me to sign up.  :Confused:

----------


## tassoss

> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone have ISO 17638:2016 with better quality?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

update:

added new/missing standards:

EN ISO 10675-1:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 1: Steel* nickel* titanium and their alloys (ISO 10675-1:2016)
EN ISO 17635:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - General rules for metallic materials (ISO 17635:2016)
EN ISO 9013:2017	Thermal cutting - Classification of thermal cuts - Geometrical product specification and quality tolerances (ISO 9013:2017)
CEN ISO/TR 15608:2017	Welding - Guidelines for a metallic materials grouping system (ISO/TR 15608:2017)



sector complete!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jq15

Thank you!

----------


## BornToSin

ok....this is the final phase of reupping CEN sectors* after that only reupping will be single new or missing standards or standards that in the moment are still here in low quality...in certain sectors* where they belong...the aim is to get all the standards in good quality* and all the standards on EN langauge* if avaivable...so be patient...it will take a lot of time (also with ISO sectors)

ok* added better quality here of:

EN ISO 3677:2016	Filler metal for soldering and brazing - Designation (ISO 3677:2016)
EN ISO 17672:2016	Brazing - Filler metals (ISO 17672:2016)
EN ISO 9454-2:2000	Soft soldering fluxes - Classification and requirements - Part 2: Performance requirements (ISO 9454-2:1998)
EN 29455-1:1993	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 1: Determination of non-volatile matter* gravimetric method (ISO 9455-1:1990)
EN ISO 9455-2:1995	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 2: Determination of non-volatile matter* ebulliometric method (ISO 9455-2:1993)
EN ISO 9455-3:1994	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 3: Determination of acid value* potentiometric and visual titration methods (ISO 9455-3:1992)
EN ISO 9455-6:1997	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 6: Determination and detection of halide (excluding fluoride) content (ISO 9455-6:1995)
EN 29455-8:1993	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 8: Determination of zinc content (ISO 9455-8:1991)
EN ISO 9455-9:1995	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 9: Determination of ammonia content (ISO 9455-9:1993)
EN ISO 9455-13:1999	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 13: Determination of flux spattering (ISO 9455-13:1996)
CEN/TR 15135:2005	Welding - Design and non-destructive testing of welds
EN ISO 17637:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints (ISO 17637:2016)
EN ISO 17638:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing (ISO 17638:2016)
EN 1326:1996	Gas welding equipment - Small kits for gas brazing and welding
EN 1327:1996	Gas welding equipment - Thermoplastic hoses for welding and allied processes
EN ISO 9013:2017	Thermal cutting - Classification of thermal cuts - Geometrical product specification and quality tolerances (ISO 9013:2017)
EN 28206:1992	Acceptance tests for oxygen cutting machines - Reproducible accuracy - Operational characteristics (ISO 8206:1991)
EN 29090:1992	Gas tightness of equipment for gas welding and allied processes (ISO 9090:1989)
EN ISO 15611:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification based on previous welding experience (ISO 15611:2003)
EN ISO 15612:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification by adoption of a standard welding procedure (ISO 15612:2004)
EN ISO 15618-1:2016	Qualification testing of welders for underwater welding - Part 1: Hyperbaric wet welding (ISO 15618-1:2016)
EN ISO 15618-2:2001	Qualification testing of welders for under-water welding - Part 2: Diver-welders and welding operators for hyperbaric dry welding (ISO 15618-2:2001)
EN ISO 22827-2:2005	Acceptance tests for Nd:YAG laser beam welding machines - Machines with optical fibre delivery - Part 2: Moving mechanism (ISO 22827-2:2005)
EN ISO 9017:2013	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Fracture test (ISO 9017:2001)
EN ISO 5183-1:2000	Resistance welding equipment - Electrode adaptors* male taper 1:10 - Part 1: Conical fixing* taper 1:10 (ISO 5183-1:1998)
EN ISO 14324:2003	Resistance spot welding - Destructive tests of welds - Method for the fatigue testing of spot welded joints (ISO/FDIS 14324:2003)
EN 20693:1991	Dimensions of seam welding wheel blanks (ISO 693:1982)
EN 20865:1991	Slots in plates for projection welding machines (ISO 865:1981)
EN 21089:1991	Electrode taper fits for spot welding equipment - Dimensions (ISO 1089:1980)
EN ISO 22829:2008	Resistance welding - Transformer-rectifier for welding guns with integrated transformers - Transformer-rectifier units operating at 1000 Hz frequency (ISO 22829:2007)
EN 25184:1994	Straight resistance spot welding electrodes (ISO 5184:1979)
EN 25822:1991	Spot welding equipment - Taper plug gauges and taper ring gauges (ISO 5822:1988)
EN 27931:1992	Insulation caps and bushes for resistance welding equipment (ISO 7931:1985)
EN 28167:1992	Projections for resistance welding (8167:1989)
EN 29313:1992	Resistance spot welding equipment - Cooling tubes (ISO 9313:1989)
CEN/TR 14633:2003	Welding - Working positions - Comparison of current international* European and US designations

and EN version:

EN 560:2005	Gas welding equipment - Hose connections for equipment for welding* cutting and allied processes


the new missing is:

EN ISO 18276:2017	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas-shielded and non-gas-shielded metal arc welding of high strength steels - Classification (ISO 18276:2017)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vinhquang_bk

THank you so much!

----------


## BornToSin

EN ISO 14343:2017	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes* strip electrodes* wires and rods for arc welding of stainless and heat resisting steels - Classification (ISO 14343:2017)




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


EN ISO 18276:2017	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas-shielded and non-gas-shielded metal arc welding of high strength steels - Classification (ISO 18276:2017)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



missing here now:

EN ISO 3580:2017	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 3580:2017)See More: CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

----------


## BornToSin

thanks to my friend Marco Borile:

EN ISO 3580:2017 Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 3580:2017)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

complete

----------


## jq15

Hi! Does anyone have ISO 17604:2017* ISO 10675-2:2017 and ISO 5577:2017??

Thanks in advance!

----------


## BornToSin

it will be updated these days....had a problems with my computers so I couldn't do nothing

----------


## BornToSin

full list 24.10.2017.:

EN ISO 544:2011	Welding consumables - Technical delivery conditions for filler materials and fluxes - Type of product* dimensions* tolerances and markings (ISO 544:2011)
EN ISO 636:2017	Welding consumables - Rods* wires and deposits for tungsten inert gas welding of non-alloy and fine-grain steels - Classification (ISO 636:2017)
EN ISO 1071:2015	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes* wires* rods and tubular cored electrodes for fusion welding of cast iron - Classification (ISO 1071:2015)
EN ISO 2560:2009	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of non-alloy and fine grain steels - Classification (ISO 2560:2009)
EN ISO 3580:2017	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 3580:2017)
EN ISO 3581:2016	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of stainless and heat-resisting steels -- Classification (ISO 3581:2016)
EN ISO 3690:2012	Welding and allied processes - Determination of hydrogen content in arc weld metal (ISO 3690:2012)
EN ISO 6847:2013	Welding consumables - Deposition of a weld metal pad for chemical analysis (ISO 6847:2013)
EN ISO 6848:2015	Arc welding and cutting - Nonconsumable tungsten electrodes - Classification (ISO 6848:2015)
EN ISO 8249:2000	Welding - Determination of Ferrite Number (FN) in austenitic and duplex ferritic-austenitic Cr-Ni stainless steel weld metals (ISO 8249:2000)
EN 12074:2000	Welding consumables - Quality requirements for manufacture* supply and distribution of consumables for welding and allied processes
EN ISO 12153:2012	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas shielded and non-gas shielded metal arc welding of nickel and nickel alloys - Classification (ISO 12153:2011)
EN 12536:2000	Welding consumables - Rods for gas welding of non alloy and creep-resisting steels - Classification
EN 13479:2017	Welding consumables - General product standard for filler metals and fluxes for fusion welding of metallic materials
EN ISO 14171:2016	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes* tubular cored electrodes and electrode/flux combinations for submerged arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels -- Classification (ISO 14171:2016)
EN ISO 14172:2015	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of nickel and nickel alloys - Classification (ISO 14172:2015)
EN ISO 14174:2012	Welding consumables - Fluxes for submerged arc welding and electroslag welding - Classification (ISO 14174:2012)
EN ISO 14175:2008	Welding consumables - Gases and gas mixtures for fusion welding and allied processes (ISO 14175:2008)
EN ISO 14341:2011	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes and weld deposits for gas shielded metal arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels - Classification (ISO 14341:2010)
EN ISO 14343:2017	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes* strip electrodes* wires and rods for arc welding of stainless and heat resisting steels - Classification (ISO 14343:2017)
EN ISO 14344:2010	Welding consumables - Procurement of filler materials and fluxes (ISO 14344:2010)
EN ISO 14372:2011	Welding consumables - Determination of moisture resistance of manual metal arc welding electrodes by measurement of diffusible hydrogen (ISO 14372:2011)
EN 14532-1:2004	Welding consumables - Test methods and quality requirements - Part 1: Primary methods and conformity assessment of consumables for steel* nickel and nickel alloys
EN 14532-2:2004	Welding consumables - Test methods and quality requirements - Part 2: Supplementary methods and conformity assessment of consumables for steel* nickel and nickel alloys
EN 14532-3:2004	Welding consumables - Test methods and quality requirements - Part 3: Conformity assessment of wire electrodes* wires and rods for welding of aluminium alloys
EN 14700:2014	Welding consumables - Welding consumables for hard-facing
EN ISO 15792-1:2008	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 1: Test methods for all-weld metal test specimens in steel* nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15792-1:2000)
EN ISO 15792-1:2008/A1:2011	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 1: Test methods for all-weld metal test specimens in steel* nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15792-1:2000/Amd 1:2011)
EN ISO 15792-2:2008	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 2: Preparation of single-run and two-run technique test specimens in steel (ISO 15792-2:2000)
EN ISO 15792-3:2011	Welding consumables - Test methods - Part 3: Classification testing of positional capacity and root penetration of welding consumables in a fillet weld (ISO 15792-3:2011)
EN ISO 16834:2012	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes* wires* rods and deposits for gas shielded arc welding of high strength steels - Classification (ISO 16834:2012)
EN ISO 17632:2015	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas shielded and non-gas shielded metal arc welding of non-alloy and fine grain steels - Classification (ISO 17632:2015)
EN ISO 17633:2010	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes and rods for gas shielded and non-gas shielded metal arc welding of stainless and heat-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 17633:2010)
EN ISO 17634:2015	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas shielded metal arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 17634:2015)
EN ISO 17777:2016	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of copper and copper alloys - Classification (ISO 17777:2016)
EN ISO 18273:2015	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes* wires and rods for welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys - Classification (ISO 18273:2015)
EN ISO 18274:2010	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes* solid strip electrodes* solid wires and solid rods for fusion welding of nickel and nickel alloys - Classification (ISO 18274:2010)
EN ISO 18275:2012	Welding consumables - Covered electrodes for manual metal arc welding of high-strength steels - Classification (ISO 18275:2011)
EN ISO 18276:2017	Welding consumables - Tubular cored electrodes for gas-shielded and non-gas-shielded metal arc welding of high strength steels - Classification (ISO 18276:2017)
EN ISO 19288:2016	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes* solid wires and rods for fusion welding of magnesium and magnesium alloys - Classification
EN ISO 21952:2012	Welding consumables - Wire electrodes* wires* rods and deposits for gas shielded arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 21952:2012)
EN 22401:1994	Covered electrodes - Determination of the efficiency* metal recovery and deposition coefficient (ISO 2401:1972)
EN ISO 24034:2010	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes* solid wires and rods for fusion welding of titanium and titanium alloys - Classification (ISO/FDIS 24034:2010)
EN ISO 24373:2009	Welding consumables - Solid wires and rods for fusion welding of copper and copper alloys - Classification (ISO 24373:2008)
EN ISO 24598:2012	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes* tubular cored electrodes and electrode-flux combinations for submerged arc welding of creep-resisting steels - Classification (ISO 24598:2012)
EN ISO 26304:2011	Welding consumables - Solid wire electrodes* tubular cored electrodes and electrode-flux combinations for submerged arc welding of high strength steels - Classification (ISO 26304:2011)
EN ISO 13918:2008	Welding - Studs and ceramic ferrules for arc stud welding (ISO 13918:2008)
EN ISO 14555:2017	Welding - Arc stud welding of metallic materials (ISO 14555:2017)
EN ISO 17683:2015	Ships and marine technology - Ceramic weld backing for marine use (ISO 17683:2014)
CEN/TR 15481:2006	Welding of reinforcing steel - Tack weldability - Test methods and performance requirements
EN ISO 17660-1:2006	Welding - Welding of reinforcing steel - Part 1: Load-bearing welded joints (ISO 17660-1:2006)
EN ISO 17660-2:2006	Welding - Welding of reinforcing steel - Part 2: Non load-bearing welded joints (ISO 17660-2:2006)
EN 1045:1997	Brazing - Fluxes for brazing - Classification and technical delivery conditions
EN ISO 3677:2016	Filler metal for soldering and brazing - Designation (ISO 3677:2016)
EN ISO 10564:1997	Soldering and brazing materials - Methods for the sampling of soft solders for analysis (ISO 10564:1993)
EN 12797:2000	Brazing - Destructive tests of brazed joints
EN 12797:2000/A1:2003	Brazing - Destructive tests of brazed joints
EN 12799:2000+A1:2003	Brazing - Non-destructive examination of brazed joints
EN 13134:2000	Brazing - Procedure approval
EN ISO 13585:2012	Brazing - Qualification test of brazers and brazing operators (ISO 13585:2012)
EN 14324:2004	Brazing - Guidance on the application of brazed joints
EN ISO 17672:2016	Brazing - Filler metals (ISO 17672:2016)
EN ISO 18279:2003	Brazing - Imperfections in brazed joints (ISO 18279:2003)
EN ISO 9453:2014	Soft solder alloys - Chemical compositions and forms (ISO 9453:2014)
EN ISO 9454-1:2016	Soft soldering fluxes - Classification and requirements - Part 1: Classification* labelling and packaging (ISO 9454-1:2016)
EN ISO 9454-2:2000	Soft soldering fluxes - Classification and requirements - Part 2: Performance requirements (ISO 9454-2:1998)
EN 29455-1:1993	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 1: Determination of non-volatile matter* gravimetric method (ISO 9455-1:1990)
EN ISO 9455-2:1995	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 2: Determination of non-volatile matter* ebulliometric method (ISO 9455-2:1993)
EN ISO 9455-3:1994	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 3: Determination of acid value* potentiometric and visual titration methods (ISO 9455-3:1992)
EN 9455-5:2014	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 5: Copper mirror test (ISO 9455-5:2014)
EN ISO 9455-6:1997	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 6: Determination and detection of halide (excluding fluoride) content (ISO 9455-6:1995)
EN 29455-8:1993	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 8: Determination of zinc content (ISO 9455-8:1991)
EN ISO 9455-9:1995	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 9: Determination of ammonia content (ISO 9455-9:1993)
EN ISO 9455-10:2012	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 10: Flux efficacy test* solder spread method (ISO 9455-10:2012)
EN ISO 9455-11:2017	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 11: Solubility of flux residues (ISO 9455-11:2017)
EN ISO 9455-13:2017	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 13: Determination of flux spattering (ISO 9455-13:2017)
EN ISO 9455-14:2017	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 14: Assessment of tackiness of flux residues (ISO 9455-14:2017)
EN ISO 9455-15:2017	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 15: Copper corrosion test (ISO 9455-15:2017)
EN ISO 9455-16:2013	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 16: Flux efficacy test* wetting balance method (ISO 9455-16:2013)
EN ISO 9455-17:2006	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 17: Surface insulation resistance comb test and electrochemical migration test of flux residues (ISO 9455-17:2002)
EN ISO 12224-1:1998	Solder wire* solid and flux cored - Specification and test methods - Part 1: Classification and performance requirements (ISO 12224-1:1997)
EN ISO 12224-2:1999	Flux cored solder wire - Specification and test methods - Part 2: Determination of flux content (ISO 12224-2:1997)
EN ISO 12224-3:2003	Solder wire* solid and flux cored - Specifications and tests methods - Part 3: Wetting balance test method for flux cored solder wire efficacy (ISO 12224-3:2003)
EN ISO 10882-1:2011	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Sampling of airborne particles and gases in the operator's breathing zone - Part 1: Sampling of airborne particles (ISO 10882-1:2011)
EN ISO 10882-2:2000	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Sampling of airborne particles and gases in the operator's breathing zone - Part 2: Sampling of gases (ISO 10882-2:2000)
EN 14717:2005	Welding and allied processes - Environmental check list
EN ISO 15011-1:2009	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 1: Determination of fume emission rate during arc welding and collection of fume for analysis (ISO 15011-1:2009)
EN ISO 15011-2:2009	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 2: Determination of the emission rates of carbon monoxide (CO)* carbon dioxide (CO2)* nitrogen monoxide (NO) and nitrogen dioxide (NO2) during arc wel
EN ISO 15011-3:2009	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 3: Determination of ozone emission rate during arc welding (ISO 15011-3:2009)
EN ISO 15011-4:2006/A1:2008	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 4: Fume data sheets (ISO 15011-4:2006)
EN ISO 15011-5:2011	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 5: Identification of thermal-degradation products generated when welding or cutting through products composed wholly or partly of organic materials us
CEN ISO/TS 15011-6:2012	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 6: Procedure for quantitative determination of fume and gases from resistance spot welding (ISO/TS 15011-6:2012)
CEN ISO/TS 15011-6:2012/AC:2012	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Laboratory method for sampling fume and gases - Part 6: Procedure for quantitative determination of fume and gases from resistance spot welding - Technical Corrigendum 1 (ISO/TS 15011-6:2012/Cor 1:2012)
EN ISO 15012-1:2013	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Equipment for capture and separation of welding fume - Part 1: Requirements for testing and marking of separation efficiency (ISO 15012-1:2013)
EN ISO 15012-2:2008	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Requirements* testing and marking of equipment for air filtration - Part 2: Determination of the minimum air volume flow rate of captor hoods and nozzles (ISO 15012-2:2008)
EN ISO 15012-4:2016	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Equipment for capture and separation of welding fume - Part 4: General requirements (ISO 15012-4:2016)
EN ISO 17916:2016	Safety of thermal cutting machines (ISO 17916:2016)
EN ISO 25980: 2014	Health and safety in welding and allied processes - Transparent welding curtains* strips and screens for arc welding processes (ISO 25980:2014)
EN ISO 10675-1:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 1: Steel* nickel* titanium and their alloys (ISO 10675-1:2016)
EN ISO 10675-2:2013	Non-destructive testing of welds - Acceptance levels for radiographic testing - Part 2: Aluminium and its alloys (ISO 10675-2:2010)
EN ISO 10863:2011	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Use of time-of-flight diffraction technique (TOFD) (ISO 10863:2011)
EN ISO 11666:2010	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Acceptance levels (ISO 11666:2010)
EN ISO 13588:2012	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Use of automated phased array technology (ISO 13588:2012)
CEN/TR 15135:2005	Welding - Design and non-destructive testing of welds
EN ISO 15626:2013	Non-destructive testing of welds - Time-of-flight diffraction technique (TOFD) - Acceptance levels (ISO 15626:2011)
EN ISO 17643:2015	Non-destructive testing of welds - Eddy current examination of welds by complex plane analysis (ISO 17643:2015)
EN ISO 17635:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - General rules for metallic materials (ISO 17635:2016)
EN ISO 17636-1:2013	Non-destructive testing of welds - Radiographic testing - Part 1: X- and gamma-ray techniques with film (ISO 17636-1:2013)
EN ISO 17636-2:2013	Non-destructive testing of welds - Radiographic testing - Part 2: X- and gamma-ray techniques with digital detectors (ISO 17636-2:2013)
EN ISO 17637:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints (ISO 17637:2016)
EN ISO 17638:2016	Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing (ISO 17638:2016)
EN ISO 17640:2010	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Techniques* testing levels* and assessment (ISO 17640:2010)
EN ISO 19285:2017	Non-destructive testing of welds - Phased array ultrasonic testing (PAUT) - Acceptance levels (ISO 19285:2017)
EN ISO 22825:2012	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Testing of welds in austenitic steels and nickel-based alloys (ISO 22825:2012)
EN ISO 23277:2015	Non-destructive testing of welds - Penetrant testing of welds - Acceptance levels (ISO 23277:2015)
EN ISO 23278:2015	Non-destructive testing of welds - Magnetic particle testing of welds - Acceptance levels (ISO 23278:2015)
EN ISO 23279:2010	Non-destructive testing of welds - Ultrasonic testing - Characterization of discontinuities in welds (ISO 23279:2017)
EN 560:2005	Gas welding equipment - Hose connections for equipment for welding* cutting and allied processes
EN 560:2005/AC:2007	Gas welding equipment - Hose connections for equipment for welding* cutting and allied processes
EN 561:2002	Gas welding equipment - Quick-action coupling with shut-off valves for welding* cutting and allied processes
EN 730-1:2002	Gas welding equipment - Safety devices - Part 1: Incorporating a flame (flashback) arrestor
EN 730-2:2002	Gas welding equipment - Safety devices - Part 2: Not incorporating a flame (flashback) arrestor
EN 1256:2006	Gas welding equipment - Specification for hose assemblies for equipment for welding* cutting and allied processes
EN 1326:1996	Gas welding equipment - Small kits for gas brazing and welding
EN 1327:1996	Gas welding equipment - Thermoplastic hoses for welding and allied processes
EN ISO 2503:2009	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators and pressure regulators with flow-metering devices for gas cylinders used in welding* cutting and allied processes up to 300 bar (30 MPa) (ISO 2503:2009)
EN ISO 2503:2009/ A1:2015	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators and pressure regulators with flow-metering devices for gas cylinders used in welding* cutting and allied processes up to 300 bar (30 MPa) (ISO 2503:2009/Amd 1:2015)
EN ISO 3821:2010	Gas welding equipment - Rubber hoses for welding* cutting and allied processes (ISO 3821:2008)
EN ISO 5171:2010	Gas welding equipment - Pressure gauges used in welding* cutting and allied processes (ISO 5171:2009)
EN ISO 5172:2006	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding* heating and cutting - Specifications and tests (ISO 5172:2006)
EN ISO 5172:2006/A1:2012	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding* heating and cutting - Specifications and tests - Amendment 1 (ISO 5172:2006/Amd 1:2012)
EN ISO 5172:2006/A2:2015	Gas welding equipment - Blowpipes for gas welding* heating and cutting - Specifications and tests (ISO 5172:2006/Amd 2:2015)
EN ISO 7287:2002	Graphical symbols for thermal cutting equipment (ISO 7287:2002)
EN ISO 7291:2010	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators for manifold systems used in welding* cutting and allied processes up to 30 MPa (300 bar) (ISO 7291:2010)
EN ISO 7291:2010/ A1:2015	Gas welding equipment - Pressure regulators for manifold systems used in welding* cutting and allied processes up to 30 MPa (300 bar) (ISO 7291:2010/AMD 1:2015)
EN ISO 9012:2011	Gas welding equipment - Air-aspirated hand blowpipes - Specifications and tests (ISO 9012:2008)
EN ISO 9013:2017	Thermal cutting - Classification of thermal cuts - Geometrical product specification and quality tolerances (ISO 9013:2017)
EN ISO 9539:2010	Gas welding equipment - Materials for equipment used in gas welding* cutting and allied processes (ISO 9539:2010)
EN ISO 9539:2010/A1:2013	Gas welding equipment - Materials for equipment used in gas welding* cutting and allied processes (ISO 9539:2010/AMD 1:2013)
CEN/TR 13259:2013	Gas welding equipment - Industrial manual and machine blowpipes for flame heating* flame brazing and allied processes
EN 13622:2002	Gas welding equipment - Terminology - Terms used for gas welding equipment
EN ISO 14113:2013	Gas welding equipment - Rubber and plastics hose and hose assemblies for use with industrial gases up to 450 bar (45 MPa) (ISO 14113:2013)
EN ISO 14114:2014	Gas welding equipment - Acetylene manifold systems for welding* cutting and allied processes - General requirements (ISO 14114:2014)
CEN/TR 15068:2009	Gas welding equipment - Measurement of noise emitted by blowpipe for welding* cutting* heating* brazing and soldering - Measurement method
EN ISO 15615:2013	Gas welding equipment - Acetylene manifold systems for welding* cutting and allied processes - Safety requirements in high-pressure devices (ISO 15615:2013)
EN 28206:1992	Acceptance tests for oxygen cutting machines - Reproducible accuracy - Operational characteristics (ISO 8206:1991)
EN 29090:1992	Gas tightness of equipment for gas welding and allied processes (ISO 9090:1989)
EN 1011-1:2009	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 1: General guidance for arc welding
EN 1011-2:2001	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 2: Arc welding of ferritic steels
EN 1011-2:2001/A1:2003	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 2: Arc welding of ferritic steels
EN 1011-3:2000	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 3: Arc welding of stainless steels
EN 1011-3:2000/A1:2003	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 3: Arc welding of stainless steels
EN 1011-4:2000	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 4: Arc welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys
EN 1011-4:2000/A1:2003	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 4: Arc welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys
EN 1011-5:2003	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 5: Welding of clad steel
EN 1011-6:2005	Welding - Recommendation for welding of metallic materials - Part 6: Laser beam welding
EN 1011-7:2004	Welding - Recommendations for welding of metallic materials - Part 7: Electron beam welding
EN 1708-1:2010	Welding - Basic welded joint details in steel - Part 1: Pressurized components
EN 1708-2:2000	Welding - Basic weld joint details in steel - Part 2: Non internal pressurized components
EN 1708-3:2012	Welding - Basic weld joint details in steel - Part 3: Clad* buttered and lined pressurized components
EN ISO 3834-1:2005	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 1: Criteria for the selection of the appropriate level of quality requirements (ISO 3834-1:2005)
EN ISO 3834-2:2005	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 2: Comprehensive quality requirements (ISO 3834-2:2005)
EN ISO 3834-3:2005	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 3: Standard quality requirements (ISO 3834-3:2005)
EN ISO 3834-4:2005	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 4: Elementary quality requirements (ISO 3834-4:2005)
EN ISO 3834-5:2015	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 5: Documents with which it is necessary to conform to claim conformity to the quality requirements of ISO 3834-2* ISO 3834-3 or ISO 3834-4 (ISO 3834-5:2015)
CEN ISO/TR 3834-6:2007	Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 6: Guidelines on implementing ISO 3834 (ISO/TR 3834-6:2007)
EN ISO 5817:2014	Welding - Fusion-welded joints in steel* nickel* titanium and their alloys (beam welding excluded) - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 5817:2014)
EN ISO 9606-1:2017	Qualification testing of welders - Fusion welding - Part 1: Steels (ISO 9606-1:2012 including Cor 1:2012 and Cor 2:2013)
EN ISO 9606-2:2004	Qualification test of welders - Fusion welding - Part 2: Aluminium and aluminium alloys (ISO 9606-2:2004)
EN ISO 9606-3:1999	Approval testing of welders - Fusion welding - Part 3: Copper and copper alloys (ISO 9606-3:1999)
EN ISO 9606-4:1999	Approval testing of welders - Fusion welding - Part 4: Nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 9606-4:1999)
EN ISO 9606-5:2000	Approval testing of welders - Fusion welding - Part 5: Titanium and titanium alloys* zirconium and zirconium alloys (ISO 9606-5:2000)
EN ISO 9692-1:2013	Welding and allied processes - Types of joint preparation - Part 1: Manual metal arc welding* gas-shielded metal arc welding* gas welding* TIG welding and beam welding of steels (ISO 9692-1:2013)
EN ISO 9692-2:1998	Welding and allied processes - Joint preparation - Part 2: Submerged arc welding of steels (ISO 9692-2:1998)
EN ISO 9692-2:1998/AC:1999	Welding and allied processes - Joint preparation - Part 2: Submerged arc welding of steels (ISO 9692-2:1998)
EN ISO 9692-3:2016	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 3: Metal inert gas welding and tungsten inert gas welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 9692-3:2016)
EN ISO 9692-4:2003	Welding and allied processes - Recommendations for joint preparation - Part 4: Clad steels (ISO 9692-4:2003)
EN ISO 10042:2005	Welding - Arc-welded joints in aluminium and its alloys - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 10042:2005)
EN ISO 10042:2005/AC:2006	Welding - Arc-welded joints in aluminium and its alloys - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 10042:2005)
EN ISO 12932:2013	Welding - Laser-arc hybrid welding of steels* nickel and nickel alloys - Quality levels for imperfections (ISO 12932:2013)
EN ISO 13916:1996	Welding - Guidance on the measurement of preheating temperature* interpass temperature and preheat maintenance temperature (ISO 13916:1996)
EN ISO 13919-1:1996	Welding - Electrons and laser beam welded joints - Guidance on quality levels for imperfections - Part 1: Steel (ISO 13919-1:1996)
EN ISO 13919-2:2001	Welding - Electron and laser beam welded joints - Guidance on quality levels for imperfections - Part 2: Aluminium and its weldable alloys (ISO 13919-2:2001)
EN ISO 13919-2:2001/A1:2003	Welding - Electron and laser beam welded joints - Guidance on quality levels for imperfections - Part 2: Aluminium and its weldable alloys (ISO 13919-2:2001)
EN ISO 13920:1996	Welding - General tolerances for welded constructions - Dimensions for lengths and angles - Shape and position (ISO 13920:1996)
EN ISO 14731:2006	Welding coordination - Tasks and responsibilities (ISO 14731:2006)
EN ISO 14732:2013	Welding personnel - Qualification testing of welding operators and weld setters for mechanized and automatic welding of metallic materials (ISO 14732:2013)
EN ISO 14744-1:2008	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 1: Principles and acceptance conditions (ISO 14744-1:2008)
EN ISO 14744-2:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 2: Measurement of accelerating voltage characteristics (ISO 14744-2:2000)
EN ISO 14744-3:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 3: Measurement of beam current characteristics (ISO 14744-3:2000)
EN ISO 14744-4:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 4: Measurement of welding speed (ISO 14744-4:2000)
EN ISO 14744-5:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 5: Measurement of run-out accuracy (ISO 14744-5:2000)
EN ISO 14744-6:2000	Welding - Acceptance inspection of electron beam welding machines - Part 6: Measurement of stability of spot position (ISO 14744-6:2000)
CEN ISO/TR 14745: 2015	Welding - Post-weld heat treatment parameters for steels (ISO/TR 14745:2015)
EN ISO 15607:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - General rules (ISO 15607:2003)
CEN ISO/TR 15608:2017	Welding - Guidelines for a metallic materials grouping system (ISO/TR 15608:2017)
EN ISO 15609-1:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 1: Arc welding (ISO 15609-1:2004)
EN ISO 15609-2:2001	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 2: Gas welding (ISO 15609-2:2001)
EN ISO 15609-2:2001/A1:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 2: Gas welding (ISO 15609-2:2001)
EN ISO 15609-3:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedures specification - Part 3: Electron beam welding (ISO 15609-3:2004)
EN ISO 15609-4:2009	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 4: Laser beam welding (ISO 15609-4:2009)
EN ISO 15609-5:2011	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 5: Resistance welding (ISO 15609-5:2011* Corrected version 2011-12-01)
EN ISO 15609-6:2013	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure specification - Part 6: Laser-arc hybrid welding (ISO 15609-6:2013)
EN ISO 15610:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification based on tested welding consumables (ISO 15610:2003)
EN ISO 15611:2003	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification based on previous welding experience (ISO 15611:2003)
EN ISO 15612:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification by adoption of a standard welding procedure (ISO 15612:2004)
EN ISO 15613:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Qualification based on pre-production welding test (ISO 15613:2004)
EN ISO 15614-1:2017	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 1: Arc and gas welding of steels and arc welding of nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15614-1:2017)
EN ISO 15614-2:2005	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 2: Arc welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 15614-2:2005)
EN ISO 15614-2:2005/AC:2009	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 2: Arc welding of aluminium and its alloys (ISO 15614-2:2005/Cor 2:2009)
EN ISO 15614-3:2008	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 3: Fusion welding of non-alloyed and low-alloyed cast irons (ISO 15614-3:2008)
EN ISO 15614-4:2005	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 4: Finishing welding of aluminium castings (ISO 15614-4:2005)
EN ISO 15614-4:2005/AC:2007	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 4: Finishing welding of aluminium castings (ISO 15614-4:2005/Cor 1:2007)
EN ISO 15614-5:2004	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 5: Arc welding of titanium* zirconium and their alloys (ISO 15614-5:2004)
EN ISO 15614-6:2006	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 6: Arc and gas welding of copper and its alloys (ISO 15614-6:2006)
EN ISO 15614-7:2016	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 7: Overlay welding (ISO 15614-7:2016)
EN ISO 15614-8:2016	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 8: Welding of tubes to tube-plate joints (ISO 15614-8:2016)
EN ISO 15614-10:2005	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 10: Hyperbaric dry welding (ISO 15614-10:2005)
EN ISO 15614-11:2002	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 11: Electron and laser beam welding (ISO 15614-11:2002)
EN ISO 15614-12:2014	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 12: Spot* seam and projection welding (ISO 15614-12:2014)
EN ISO 15614-13:2012	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 13: Upset (resistance butt) and flash welding (ISO 15614-13:2012)
EN ISO 15614-14:2013	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials - Welding procedure test - Part 14: Laser-arc hybrid welding of steels* nickel and nickel alloys (ISO 15614-14:2013)
EN ISO 15616-1:2003	Acceptance tests for CO2-laser beam machines for high quality welding and cutting - Part 1: General principles* acceptance conditions (ISO 15616-1:2003)
EN ISO 15616-2:2003	Acceptance tests for CO2-laser beam machines for high quality welding and cutting - Part 2: Measurement of static and dynamic accuracy (ISO 15616-2:2003)
EN ISO 15616-3:2003	Acceptance tests for CO2-laser beam machines for high quality welding and cutting - Part 3: Calibration of instruments for measurement of gas flow and pressure (ISO 15616-3:2003)
EN ISO 15618-1:2016	Qualification testing of welders for underwater welding - Part 1: Hyperbaric wet welding (ISO 15618-1:2016)
EN ISO 15618-2:2001	Qualification testing of welders for under-water welding - Part 2: Diver-welders and welding operators for hyperbaric dry welding (ISO 15618-2:2001)
EN ISO 17658:2015	Welding - Imperfections in oxyfuel flame cuts* laser beam cuts and plasma cuts - Terminology (ISO 17658:2002)
EN ISO 17652-1:2003	Welding - Test for shop primers in relation to welding and allied processes - Part 1: General requirements (ISO 17652-1:2003)
EN ISO 17652-2:2003	Welding - Test for shop primers in relation to welding and allied processes - Part 2: Welding properties of shop primers (ISO 17652-2:2003)
EN ISO 17652-3:2003	Welding - Test for shop primers in relation to welding and allied processes - Part 3: Thermal cutting (ISO 17652-3:2003)
EN ISO 17652-4:2003	Welding - Test for shop primers in relation to welding and allied processes - Part 4: Emission of fumes and gases (ISO 17652-4:2003)
EN ISO 17662:2016	Welding - Calibration* verification and validation of equipment used for welding* including ancillary activities (ISO 17662:2016)
EN ISO 17663:2009	Welding - Quality requirements for heat treatment in connection with welding and allied processes (ISO 17663:2009)
CEN ISO/TR 17844:2004	Welding - Comparison of standardised methods for the avoidance of cold *****s (ISO/TR 17844:2004)
CEN ISO/TR 18166:2016	Numerical welding simulation - Execution and documentation
CEN ISO/TR 20172:2009	Welding - Grouping systems for materials - European materials (ISO/TR 20172:2009)
CEN ISO/TR 20173:2009	Welding - Grouping systems for materials - American materials (ISO/TR 20173:2009)
CEN ISO/TR 20174:2005	Welding - Grouping systems for materials - Japanese materials (ISO/TR 20174:2005)
EN ISO 22827-1:2005	Acceptance tests for Nd:YAG laser beam welding machines - Machines with optical fibre delivery - Part 1: Laser assembly (ISO 22827-1:2005)
EN ISO 22827-2:2005	Acceptance tests for Nd:YAG laser beam welding machines - Machines with optical fibre delivery - Part 2: Moving mechanism (ISO 22827-2:2005)
EN ISO 4136:2012	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Transverse tensile test (ISO 4136:2012)
EN ISO 5173:2010	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Bend tests (ISO 5173:2009)
EN ISO 5173:2010/A1:2011	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Bend tests - Amendment 1 (ISO 5173:2009/Amd 1:2011)
EN ISO 5178:2011	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Longitudinal tensile test on weld metal in fusion welded joints (ISO 5178:2001)
EN ISO 9015-1:2011	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hardness testing - Part 1: Hardness test on arc welded joints (ISO 9015-1:2001)
EN ISO 9015-2:2016	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hardness testing - Part 2: Microhardness testing of welded joints (ISO 9015-2:2016)
EN ISO 9016:2012	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Impact tests - Test specimen location* notch orientation and examination (ISO 9016:2012)
EN ISO 9017:2013	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Fracture test (ISO 9017:2001)
EN ISO 9018:2015	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Tensile test on cruciform and lapped joints (ISO 9018:2015)
EN ISO 12996:2013	Mechanical joining - Destructive testing of joints - Specimen dimensions and test procedure for tensile shear testing of single joints (ISO 12996:2013)
EN ISO 16060:2014	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Etchants for macroscopic and microscopic examination (ISO/TR 16060:2003)
EN ISO 17639:2013	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Macroscopic and microscopic examination of welds (ISO 17639:2003)
EN ISO 17641-1:2004	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 1: General (ISO 17641-1:2004)
EN ISO 17641-2:2015	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 2: Self-restraint tests (ISO 17641-2:2015)
CEN ISO/TR 17641-3:2005	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Hot *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 3: Externally loaded tests (ISO/TR 17641-3:2005)
EN ISO 17642-1:2004	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Cold *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 1: General (ISO 17642-1:2004)
EN ISO 17642-2:2005	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Cold *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 2: Self-restraint tests (ISO 17642-2:2005)
EN ISO 17642-3:2005	Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Cold *****ing tests for weldments - Arc welding processes - Part 3: Externally loaded tests (ISO 17642-3:2005)
EN ISO 15620:2000	Welding - Friction welding of metallic materials (ISO 15620:2000)
EN ISO 25239-1:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 1: Vocabulary (ISO 25239-1:2011)
EN ISO 25239-2:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 2: Design of weld joints (ISO 25239-2:2011)
EN ISO 25239-3:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 3: Qualification of welding operators (ISO 25239-3:2011)
EN ISO 25239-4:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 4: Specification and qualification of welding procedures (ISO 25239-4:2011)
EN ISO 25239-5:2011	Friction stir welding - Aluminium - Part 5: Quality and inspection requirements (ISO 25239-5:2011)
EN ISO 669:2016	Resistance welding - Resistance welding equipment - Mechanical and electrical requirements (ISO 669:2016)
EN ISO 5182:2016	Resistance welding - Materials for electrodes and ancillary equipment (ISO 5182:2016)
EN ISO 5183-1:2000	Resistance welding equipment - Electrode adaptors* male taper 1:10 - Part 1: Conical fixing* taper 1:10 (ISO 5183-1:1998)
EN ISO 5183-2:2001	Resistance spot welding - Electrode adaptors* male taper 1:10 - Part 2: Parallel shank fixing for end-thrust electrodes (ISO 5183-2:2000)
EN ISO 5821:2009	Resistance welding - Spot welding electrode caps (ISO 5821:2009)
EN ISO 5826:2014	Resistance welding equipment - Transformers - General specifications applicable to all transformers (ISO 5826:2014)
EN ISO 5828:2001	Resistance welding equipment - Secondary connecting cables with terminals connected to water-cooled lugs - Dimensions and characteristics (ISO 5828:2001)
EN ISO 8166:2003	Resistance welding - Procedure for the evaluation of the life of spot welding electrodes using constant machine settings (ISO 8166:2003)
EN ISO 8205-1:2002	Water-cooled secondary connection cables for resistance welding - Part 1: Dimensions and requirements for double-conductor connection cables (ISO 8205-1:2002)
EN ISO 8205-2:2002	Water-cooled secondary connection cables for resistance welding - Part 2: Dimensions and requirements for single-conductor connection cables (ISO 8205-2:2002)
EN ISO 8205-3:2012	Water-cooled secondary connection cables for resistance welding - Part 3: Test requirements (ISO 8205-3:2012)
EN ISO 8430-1:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 1: Taper fixing 1:10 (ISO 8430-1:2016)
EN ISO 8430-2:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 2: Morse taper fixing (ISO 8430-2:2016)
EN ISO 8430-3:2016	Resistance spot welding - Electrode holders - Part 3: Parallel shank fixing for end thrust (ISO 8430-3:2016)
EN ISO 9312:2013	Resistance welding equipment - Insulated pins for use in electrode back-ups (ISO 9312:2013)
EN ISO 10447:2015	Resistance welding - Peel and chisel testing of resistance spot and projection welds (ISO 10447:2015)
EN ISO 14270:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for mechanized peel testing resistance spot* seam and embossed projection welds (ISO 14270:2016)
EN ISO 14271:2017	Resistance welding - Vickers hardness testing (low-force and microhardness) of resistance spot* projection* and seam welds (ISO 14271:2017)
EN ISO 14272:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for cross tension testing of resistance spot and embossed projection welds (ISO 14272:2016)
EN ISO 14273:2016	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for tensile shear testing resistance spot and embossed projection welds (ISO 14273:2016)
EN ISO 14323:2015	Resistance spot welding and projection welds - Destructive testing of welds - Specimen dimensions and procedure for impact shear test and cross-tension testing (ISO 14323:2015)
EN ISO 14324:2003	Resistance spot welding - Destructive tests of welds - Method for the fatigue testing of spot welded joints (ISO/FDIS 14324:2003)
EN ISO 14327:2004	Resistance welding - Procedures for determining the weldability lobe for resistance spot* projection and seam welding (ISO 14327:2004)
EN ISO 14329:2003	Resistance welding - Destructive tests of welds - Failure types and geometric measurements for resistance spot* seam and projection welds (ISO 14329:2003)
EN ISO 14373:2015	Resistance welding - Procedure for spot welding of uncoated and coated low carbon steels (ISO 14373:2015)
EN ISO 14554-1:2013	Quality requirements for welding - Resistance welding of metallic materials - Part 1: Comprehensive quality requirements (ISO 14554-1:2013)
EN ISO 14554-2:2013	Quality requirements for welding - Resistance welding of metallic materials - Part 2: Elementary quality requirements (ISO 14554-2:2013)
EN ISO 16432:2007	Resistance welding - Procedure for projection welding of uncoated and coated low carbon steels using embossed projection(s) (ISO 16432:2006)
EN ISO 16433:2007	Resistance welding - Procedure for seam welding of uncoated and coated low carbon steels (ISO 16433:2006)
EN ISO 17653:2012	Resistance welding - Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials - Torsion test of resistance spot welds (ISO 17653:2012)
EN ISO 17654:2011	Resistance welding - Destructive tests of welds - Pressure test of resistance seam welds (ISO 17654:2011)
EN ISO 17657-1:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 1: Guidelines for measurement (ISO 17657-1:2005)
EN ISO 17657-2:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 2: Welding current meter with current sensing coil (ISO 17657-2:2005)
EN ISO 17657-3:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 3: Current sensing coil (ISO 17657-3:2005)
EN ISO 17657-4:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 4: Calibration system (ISO 17657-4:2005)
EN ISO 17657-5:2007	Resistance welding - Welding current measurement for resistance welding - Part 5: Verification of welding current measuring system (ISO 17657-5:2005)
EN ISO 17677-1:2009	Resistance welding - Vocabulary - Part 1: Spot* projection and seam welding (ISO 17677-1:2009)
EN ISO 18278-1:2015	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 1: Assessment of weldability for resistance spot* seam and projection welding of metallic materials (ISO 18278-1:2015)
EN ISO 18278-2:2016	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 2: Evaluation procedures for weldability in spot welding (ISO 18278-2:2016)
EN ISO 18278-3:2017	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 3: Evaluation procedures for weldability in spot weld bonding (ISO 18278-3:2017)
EN ISO 18592:2009	Resistance welding - Destructive testing of welds - Method for the fatigue testing of multi-spot-welded specimens (ISO 18592:2009)
EN ISO 18594:2007	Resistance spot-* projection- and seam-welding - Method for determining the transition resistance on aluminium and steel material (ISO 18594:2007)
EN ISO 18595:2007	Resistance welding - Spot welding of aluminium and aluminium alloys - Weldability* welding and testing (ISO 18595:2007)
EN 20693:1991	Dimensions of seam welding wheel blanks (ISO 693:1982)
EN 20865:1991	Slots in plates for projection welding machines (ISO 865:1981)
EN 21089:1991	Electrode taper fits for spot welding equipment - Dimensions (ISO 1089:1980)
EN ISO 22829:2008	Resistance welding - Transformer-rectifier for welding guns with integrated transformers - Transformer-rectifier units operating at 1000 Hz frequency (ISO 22829:2007)
EN 25184:1994	Straight resistance spot welding electrodes (ISO 5184:1979)
EN 25822:1991	Spot welding equipment - Taper plug gauges and taper ring gauges (ISO 5822:1988)
EN 25827:1992	Spot welding - Electrode back-ups and clamps (ISO 5827:1983)
EN 27286:1991	Graphical symbols for resistance welding equipment (ISO 7286:1986)
EN 27931:1992	Insulation caps and bushes for resistance welding equipment (ISO 7931:1985)
EN 28167:1992	Projections for resistance welding (8167:1989)
EN 29313:1992	Resistance spot welding equipment - Cooling tubes (ISO 9313:1989)
EN 1792:2003	Welding - Multilingual list of terms for welding and related processes
EN ISO 2553:2013	Welding and allied processes - Symbolic representation on drawings - Welded joints (ISO 2553:2013)
EN ISO 4063:2010	Welding and allied processes - Nomenclature of processes and reference numbers (ISO 4063:2009* Corrected version 2010-03-01)
EN ISO 6520-1:2007	Welding and allied processes - Classification of geometric imperfections in metallic materials - Part 1: Fusion welding (ISO 6520-1:2007)
EN ISO 6520-2:2013	Welding and allied processes - Classification of geometric imperfections in metallic materials - Part 2: Welding with pressure (ISO 6520-2:2013)
EN ISO 6947:2011	Welding and allied processes - Welding positions (ISO 6947:2011)
EN 12584:1999	Imperfections in oxyfuel flame cuts* laser beams cuts and plasma cuts - Terminology
EN 14610:2004	Welding and allied processes - Definitions of metal welding processes
CEN/TR 14633:2003	Welding - Working positions - Comparison of current international* European and US designations
CEN/TR 14599:2005	Terms and definitions for welding purposes in relation with EN 1792
CEN/TR 15235:2005	Welding - Methods for assessing imperfections in metallic structures
EN ISO 15653:2010	Metallic materials - Method of test for the determination of quasistatic fracture toughness of welds (ISO 15653:2010)
EN ISO 17659:2004	Welding - Multilingual terms for welded joints with illustrations (ISO 17659:2002)
CEN ISO/TS 17845:2004	Welding and allied processes - Designation system for imperfections (ISO/TS 17845:2004)


the missing are:

EN ISO 18278-3:2017	Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 3: Evaluation procedures for weldability in spot weld bonding (ISO 18278-3:2017)
EN ISO 19285:2017	Non-destructive testing of welds - Phased array ultrasonic testing (PAUT) - Acceptance levels (ISO 19285:2017)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jq15

Thank you so much for all your work BornToSin! But the list that you upload recently doesn't have ISO 17640:2017 and ISO 10675-2:2017 and ISO 5577:2017.

Do you have these recent standards or anyone?

----------


## BornToSin

ISO 10675-2 will be shared these days under the ISO collection
EN ISO 5577 is shared in CEN-Non-Destructive Testing
third one I don't have yet

----------


## BornToSin

EN ISO 18278-3:2017 Resistance welding - Weldability - Part 3: Evaluation procedures for weldability in spot weld bonding (ISO 18278-3:2017)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ngmthong

EN ISO 19285:2017	Non-destructive testing of welds - Phased array ultrasonic testing (PAUT) - Acceptance levels (ISO 19285:2017)

I need this standard urgently, @BornToSin mate, please share if you got it. Thanks you.

----------


## BornToSin

don't have it yet,,,,

----------


## enghabashy

Many Thanks for greet effort Born- Happy new year 2018

----------


## lastcobain

Someone have EN 13479:2017	Welding consumables - General product standard for filler metals and fluxes for fusion welding of metallic materials in english version?

many thanks

----------


## BornToSin

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

----------


## ozenc1

Dear Friends,

Do you have ISO 11666 2018 ?

Regards...

----------


## lelepcbs

Thanks everyone.  You help me alot guys!!!

----------


## Citrixserver

Dear Friends,
Do you have ISO 13918:2018 ?
Best Regards...

----------


## phanos

Thanks!

----------


## chz

tks a lot ...great super files !!

Al

----------


## jq15

I have some standards in spanish (UNE). If anyone is interested they are in the following link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also, does anyone has ISO 11666:2018?

----------


## popov_al

> Also, does anyone has ISO 11666:2018?



You can download (free) this ISO from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hakkik

hi,

do you have ISO 9017: 2018 edition

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> hi,
> 
> do you have ISO 9017: 2018 edition



 :Smug:

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> I have some standards in spanish (UNE). If anyone is interested they are in the following link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Also, does anyone has ISO 11666:2018?



 :Joyous:

----------


## hakkik

Hi, everybody

Anyone has ISO 10042: 2018 ed

Thanks in advance

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> Hi, everybody
> 
> Anyone has ISO 10042: 2018 ed
> 
> Thanks in advance



 :Encouragement: See More: CEN Standards Collection 1/370: CEN TC 121 - Welding & Allied Processes

----------


## leo07

hi does anyone have iso 11666:2018

----------


## Citrixserver

see here

----------


## jq15

Hi!

Does anyone have ISO 19285:2017? Thanks!

----------


## KINALI54

great job !!!

----------


## tridata

> 



Can you share again? thanks in advance

----------


## Dutillet

Hello,

Could you please update list with latest standard modifications ? Many have changed since 2017...

Many thanks in advance.

Hugo

----------


## nasr_ahmed100

Hello,
Does anyone have the following standards;

EN 15011:2011+A1:2014
BS 7121-2-1:2012
BS 7121-2-7:2012+A1:2015

Thanks

----------


## MA12

Hi

Can anyone share via mediafire

IS0/TR 16060

Thanks

----------


## Wagolin

Hi all!

Does anyone have any of the following?

EN ISO 2553:2019
EN ISO 6507-1:2018
EN ISO 6947:2019
EN ISO 9017:2018
EN ISO 14341:2020
EN ISO 15607:2019
EN ISO 20173:2018
EN ISO 18491:2019

Many thanks in advance.

Cheers!

----------

